# Selling on Poshmark



## PetiteFromSF

After seeing a lot of awful stories of consigning (Vaunte, Shop-hers, TheRealReal, Tradsey, etc.), I thought I'd share a good experience selling on Poshmark. 

I recently sold a pair of Louboutins and apparently items sold for $500+ must be sent to Poshmark for authentication. If it's approved, it is then packaged nicely and sent to the buyer. If not, the item is sent back to the seller and not allowed to be relisted on Poshmark. I feel like this is a good safety for the seller and buyer... and it makes me more willing to buy high-end items from the site.

So far, I have not heard of anyone receiving fakes after authentication. However, this is a new process (since end of year 2014 I believe).


----------



## LuvClassics

I'm glad to hear that!  Seems so much safer.


----------



## mollyfabs

Wow thats really convenient, Ill have to check them out. Ive heard so many stories about people getting fakes, its just so low that people would do that


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's good to know - I've been afraid of fakes on Posh. I've really only sold stuff on my blog or ebay and I could use more avenues. Someone recently mentioned Fashionphile but I'm so nervous about trying something new.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Took them 3 weeks (!!) to make a determination and they sided with the buyer. I did not misrepresent the sale and the item was brand new with tags. People on there treat the site like a 90% off yard sale. I am done with buying (because I do not want to support Poshmark financially in any way) and selling. Ridiculous.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chloe_chanel said:


> Took them 3 weeks (!!) to make a determination and they sided with the buyer. I did not misrepresent the sale and the item was brand new with tags. People on there treat the site like a 90% off yard sale. I am done with buying (because I do not want to support Poshmark financially in any way) and selling. Ridiculous.


I would never sell on Poshmark, 20 percent of the sale is way too high. Although you don't have to pay for shipping, but still, 20 percent is just too much.  That comment section is horrendous! I can't believe the things people say there. And what's with all this, 'Hun' this and 'Hun' that? Really? I'm not your HUN! How unprofessional is that??  You don't call potential buyers, hun! Very condescending. I'm probably older than most  of the youngsters there, that raided Mommy's closet and don't even know what they're selling, or what it's worth. Horrible descriptions! I rarely see a measurement anywhere. 

  Once I asked for a bag measurement, and was told  "weren't able to measure" ???  So I asked if she had a ruler and her reply was F#@! You!! lol! Seriously, that 's what she said! And of course if you report it, Posh Mods do nothing. Really trashy site full of inexperienced sellers that are too lazy to provide measurements? How can they expect to sell clothing without measurements?? Really??

Wow!  I just wanted to know if my wallet would fit in the bag, and frankly, I shouldn't have had to ask. Measurements should always be provided.  Another time I went to buy a jacket and how dare I ask for the sleeve length and bust measurement! It was the end of the world! lol! I also couldn't believe I had to ask for a shoe size, once! Didn't even say what size are the shoes?? Are we supposed to guess and just hope they fit??  That's pretty dumb. It's almost like they are just showing off their closet and don't really want to sell anything. lol! Shopping there is such a pain! Terrible pics and no description. And what's with all this trading?? Oh, I could go on and on. ( I guess I am! lol! ) That site is a mess, plus it is loaded with counterfeits. I am sure there must be a few good sellers there, but I have yet to find one with a complete description, and I hate how you can't enlarge the pics. 

No way I would sell there! I could not deal with that comment section. Once I had to defend a poor seller who was attacked by some teeny boppers who were ganging up on this poor woman, claiming her perfectly authentic MK bag was a fake. It was a totally authentic Michael Kors, just made before they were born, ( vintage) so it had to be a fake, right? WRONG! lol! The woman was so thankful I came to her aid. It was horrible how they were attacking her! Good grief!

I would just chalk it up as a learning experience and try plan B. You'll be better off. Who wants to be in that kind of company?? I would be embarrassed to sell there. No thanks!   ullhair:


----------



## peacelovelo11

I have had the best experience with posh. I love selling and have a little network of friends I have made you are amazing authenticator for certain designers


----------



## juneping

Hello ladies.....
did any of you used the poshmark for selling/buying?
I listed a few items there and ppl just messaged me for my name adress stuff so they can send their personal checks to me instead of using the web/app.
if i agree to the personal checks...is there any risks i am taking??
pls let me know...TIA!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

juneping said:


> Hello ladies.....
> did any of you used the poshmark for selling/buying?
> I listed a few items there and ppl just messaged me for my name adress stuff so they can send their personal checks to me instead of using the web/app.
> if i agree to the personal checks...is there any risks i am taking??
> pls let me know...TIA!!



Those are probably scams. There's been a lot of those type of messages on posh lately. Just report it and posh will remove the user.


----------



## juneping

Posh removed those messages already. Just smelt fishy to me.
Too bad I already gave them my address hopefully I won't be a victim of some sort. Thanks


----------



## juneping

ThisVNchick said:


> Those are probably scams. There's been a lot of those type of messages on posh lately. Just report it and posh will remove the user.



What kind of scam? While I cash their checks? I just don't get what's the trick? But it's just off that I can't shake off the weird vibe


----------



## Catbird9

juneping said:


> What kind of scam? While I cash their checks? I just don't get what's the trick? But it's just off that I can't shake off the weird vibe


Trust your vibe sense. A total stranger has your name and address, and has seen pictures of your personal items (purses, clothes, shoes). If these are high-end luxury items you could be targeted for some kind of scam.

Social media has eroded people's sense of privacy, and I think that's not a good thing.


----------



## Catbird9

juneping said:


> What kind of scam? While I cash their checks? I just don't get what's the trick? But it's just off that I can't shake off the weird vibe


Here's a post about the scam trick:
Does anyone use Poshmark?


----------



## juneping

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a post about the scam trick:
> Does anyone use Poshmark?



Thanks for the link. I think I dodged two bullets. I literally just joined posh and posted three items....gosh scammers everywhere


----------



## BeenBurned

juneping said:


> Posh removed those messages already. Just smelt fishy to me.
> Too bad I already gave them my address hopefully I won't be a victim of some sort. Thanks


They may very well send you a check. And the check may be a very "good looking" (as in real-looking) one but it'll be fake with an invalid routing and/or account number. 

You can deposit or cash it but when your bank submits it for payment from the bank on which it's drawn, it'll bounce. Then your bank will charge you a bounced check fee plus take the funds for the amount of the bad check from your account. This usually takes 4-5 days before your bank learns that the check was bad. 

There are cases where buyers do pay by personal check but sellers should *never* ship an item until a check has cleared. You can always call your bank on day 5 to ask whether the check cleared.


----------



## juneping

BeenBurned said:


> They may very well send you a check. And the check may be a very "good looking" (as in real-looking) one but it'll be fake with an invalid routing and/or account number.
> 
> You can deposit or cash it but when your bank submits it for payment from the bank on which it's drawn, it'll bounce. Then your bank will charge you a bounced check fee plus take the funds for the amount of the bad check from your account. This usually takes 4-5 days before your bank learns that the check was bad.
> 
> There are cases where buyers do pay by personal check but sellers should *never* ship an item until a check has cleared. You can always call your bank on day 5 to ask whether the check cleared.



Thanks Beenburned!!  I also just googled their cell numbers and one was linked to an escort thing. I am not gonna chance it. I'll do my old eBay route. Gosh so much effort to do something simple. All I wanted to do was to sell some of my stuff to make money and room and now. But I am glad I trusted my instinct.


----------



## whateve

I took a personal check for an item once on ebay. The buyer had already paid with paypal but the address wasn't where she wanted it shipped and she couldn't figure out how to change it, even after I refunded her payment. She really wanted it so she mailed me a check. After it cleared, I sent her the item. I don't she realized that she could have gotten scammed by me.


----------



## Catbird9

juneping said:


> Thanks Beenburned!!  I also just googled their cell numbers and one was linked to an escort thing. I am not gonna chance it. I'll do my old eBay route. Gosh so much effort to do something simple. All I wanted to do was to sell some of my stuff to make money and room and now. But I am glad I trusted my instinct.


You were right to trust your instinct!
That escort link makes me wonder if Poshmark is being used to recruit escorts. 
POSH = upscale, luxury
MARK = (slang) the intended victim in a scam


----------



## juneping

Catbird9 said:


> You were right to trust your instinct!
> That escort link makes me wonder if Poshmark is being used to recruit escorts.
> POSH = upscale, luxury
> MARK = (slang) the intended victim in a scam


lol!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

As of today Poshmark will be collecting sales tax.  This makes a big difference on the value proposition of luxury items like $1k+ purses.  From what I can tell, Tradesy has not started collecting yet and eBay is only collecting for a few states.  I wonder if this will cause Poshmark buyers to look on eBay or Tradesy instead, or just make lowball offers even worse (with buyers compensating for sales tax in their offers).


----------



## klynneann

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> As of today Poshmark will be collecting sales tax.  This makes a big difference on the value proposition of luxury items like $1k+ purses.  From what I can tell, Tradesy has not started collecting yet and eBay is only collecting for a few states.  I wonder if this will cause Poshmark buyers to look on eBay or Tradesy instead, or just make lowball offers even worse (with buyers compensating for sales tax in their offers).


I was very disappointed to see this when I received their email about it.  It will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I feel like the states are getting greedy/desperate. The vast majority of this stuff is pre-owned meaning someone already paid sales tax on it when it was bought new.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

The Real Real charges sales tax also.  I only bought from them once.  I’m not frequenting any sites that charge sales tax again.  I agree with the poster who pointed out that these are preowned goods and tax was already paid once.  Why do some sites charge tax and others don’t?  This will certainly be a factor in where I purchase from.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MyMelodyLV said:


> The Real Real charges sales tax also.  I only bought from them once.  I’m not frequenting any sites that charge sales tax again.  I agree with the poster who pointed out that these are preowned goods and tax was already paid once.  Why do some sites charge tax and others don’t?  This will certainly be a factor in where I purchase from.



There was a recent supreme court case which ruled that states can require online marketplaces (with individual sellers) to collect sales tax.  Now states are individually passing legislation to require it for their states.  My understanding is that ebay is starting to collect on a state-by-state basis as states pass the relevant laws, but I guess poshmark decided to go whole hog and start collecting for all states rather than monitor which states are passing the relevant legislation.

Since TRR is not an online marketplace of individual sellers, it would have been subject to sales tax rules applicable to all merchants.


----------



## JadaStormy

Starting April 1st Yoogi's Closet is collecting sales tax on items shipped to California (and other vendors with $100,000 in taxable sales) . I agree that it seems unfair to pay sales tax on used items that were taxed already. I don't understand why we have to pay sales tax on used cars either! Blah. 

https://www.avalara.com/us/en/blog/...t-of-state-sellers-starting-april-1-2019.html


----------



## gypsumrose

Ugh, that's super annoying. In case poshmark didn't already have high enough fees, now this on top of it! I guess if it's going to become industry standard, then it's not going to make me turn from posh, but I certainly am not happy to hear this news.

As for pre-owned stuff being resold with tax, I suppose cars have this. You have to pay sales tax anytime you transfer a title. But for real....


----------



## BeenBurned

gypsumrose said:


> Ugh, that's super annoying. *In case poshmark didn't already have high enough fees, now this on top of it! *


This has nothing to do with Poshmark (or ebay, amazon and other sites that collect sales taxes). It's your own state that is behind the collection of taxes. 

And in fact, even if sites don't collect the sales taxes, the state tax return in those states that have sales and use taxes have a spot where you're required to state your out of state purchases for which sales tax would have been due. And you'd be assessed that sales tax. 

This isn't to say that everyone abides by the law but it is the law! And since so many states have lost tax revenue to online sales, they're collecting on that lost revenue.


----------



## gypsumrose

BeenBurned said:


> This has nothing to do with Poshmark (or ebay, amazon and other sites that collect sales taxes). It's your own state that is behind the collection of taxes.
> 
> And in fact, even if sites don't collect the sales taxes, the state tax return in those states that have sales and use taxes have a spot where you're required to state your out of state purchases for which sales tax would have been due. And you'd be assessed that sales tax.
> 
> This isn't to say that everyone abides by the law but it is the law! And since so many states have lost tax revenue to online sales, they're collecting on that lost revenue.



My comment was about Poshmark because it's where this thread started, and it's where it's going to hit me most. I was expressing my frustration with how it would affect my Poshmark purchases. I'm aware this is a state-by-state and state-based issue.


----------



## BeenBurned

gypsumrose said:


> My comment was about Poshmark because it's where this thread started, and it's where it's going to hit me most. I was expressing my frustration with how it would affect my Poshmark purchases. I'm aware this is a state-by-state and state-based issue.


I do realize that but there are threads discussing other sites where it’s happening too and I’m guessing that it’ll ultimately be internet-wide. 

None of us like paying taxes but if the states or country lose money, they’ll find a way to get what is owed and should have been paid by consumers.


----------



## jenlee8751

has anyone else had this experience?  I have been using Poshmark for about a year and have never had any issues, even with some of my luxury goods (Hermes scarves, Ippolita, Proenza, etc.)  However, when I decided to finally list my MM Ebene Favorite yesterday,  I got this alert that it was a "banned item".  I overrode that message, but it appears that my bag still was not posted (I can see it in my closet, but not shareable, nor does it come up on searches).  I even deleted it and re-worded it from scratch, thinking it had flagged for some weird keyword or something.

Does anyone else have any experience with, or knowledge of why this is happening?


----------



## opensesame

Hello ladies and gents,

I’ve been using Poshmark for as a seller. Of course, I’ve encountered minor problems here and there. For example, I’ve had vases broken during transportation even though I packed it with bubble wraps and triple boxed; I apologized and provided the photos of unbroken vases in the box prior to shipment and posh reimbursed both the buyer and me. When another buyer opened a case against me claiming that my dress wasn’t authentic, I was able to provide electronic receipts, stock photos, and paper tags to show that it was indeed authentic. Though these items were NOT included in the original listing, I was able to provide documentation and the case was resolved. Although these buyers filed a claim, there were always courteous and had clear reason for the claim.

Today I’ve encountered a very different problem. I had a buyer who messaged me to cancel an item after I dropped off the package at USPS. This buyer had 2 days to message me and ask me for cancelation. I simply couldn’t retrieve the package from USPS after 6 hours. My average time to ship an item is 1.9 according to Posh stats. This buyer filed a claim to return, suggesting that there is a minor rip in a spot (underarm( where I didn’t photograph in the listing. Posh sided with the buyer. So, ladies and gents! If you want to return an item, just DAMAGE THE GARMENT IN A MINOR SPOT AND FILE A CLAIM! You know, put a tiny pen dot, make a tiny rip, make a tiny hole....be creative! Don’t like that shirt you got? Make a pen dot and file a claim. You will succeed.

As a seller, I recommend you take 100 photos, including most ridiculous spots to protect yourself. Needless to say, I am no longer motivated do anything on Posh. It would be wasteful to take numerous photos and keep records, especially on cheap items. They’ve lost my trust and earned my disgust.


----------



## opensesame

Is it a perfume or nail polish? I think those are banned.


----------



## houseof999

It's not just PM. People do it on eBay all the time. Sorry you got a bad customer. eBay too sides with the buyers/scammers sometimes.


----------



## opensesame

houseof999 said:


> It's not just PM. People do it on eBay all the time. Sorry you got a bad customer. eBay too sides with the buyers/scammers sometimes.



I had no idea this was a thing. In theory, buyers can always damage the item and just file a claim and return the item if they didn’t like it or changed their minds. I wish Poshmark would allow seller to rate the buyer. Some of them are simply disgusting. I’ve blocked crazies on Poshmark. What do you usually do to protect yourself from crazy scammers?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

opensesame said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> 
> I’ve been using Poshmark for as a seller. Of course, I’ve encountered minor problems here and there. For example, I’ve had vases broken during transportation even though I packed it with bubble wraps and triple boxed; I apologized and provided the photos of unbroken vases in the box prior to shipment and posh reimbursed both the buyer and me. When another buyer opened a case against me claiming that my dress wasn’t authentic, I was able to provide electronic receipts, stock photos, and paper tags to show that it was indeed authentic. Though these items were NOT included in the original listing, I was able to provide documentation and the case was resolved. Although these buyers filed a claim, there were always courteous and had clear reason for the claim.
> 
> Today I’ve encountered a very different problem. I had a buyer who messaged me to cancel an item after I dropped off the package at USPS. This buyer had 2 days to message me and ask me for cancelation. I simply couldn’t retrieve the package from USPS after 6 hours. My average time to ship an item is 1.9 according to Posh stats. This buyer filed a claim to return, suggesting that there is a minor rip in a spot (underarm( where I didn’t photograph in the listing. Posh sided with the buyer. So, ladies and gents! If you want to return an item, just DAMAGE THE GARMENT IN A MINOR SPOT AND FILE A CLAIM! You know, put a tiny pen dot, make a tiny rip, make a tiny hole....be creative! Don’t like that shirt you got? Make a pen dot and file a claim. You will succeed.
> 
> As a seller, I recommend you take 100 photos, including most ridiculous spots to protect yourself. Needless to say, I am no longer motivated do anything on Posh. It would be wasteful to take numerous photos and keep records, especially on cheap items. They’ve lost my trust and earned my disgust.



This is the same exact reason why I quit Posh. Because their supposed no returns is not no returns and they will side with the buyer. I also hate that they only give you a limited number of characters to describe the item.


----------



## houseof999

opensesame said:


> I had no idea this was a thing. In theory, buyers can always damage the item and just file a claim and return the item if they didn’t like it or changed their minds. I wish Poshmark would allow seller to rate the buyer. Some of them are simply disgusting. I’ve blocked crazies on Poshmark. What do you usually do to protect yourself from crazy scammers?


Unless it's something I really really want I try not to buy stuff there.. but I look so often that I buy there more often than I want to. But I hardly sell there due to the high fee and the crazy low offers I receive there. I had one bag I recently sold there which I think I had listed there for at least a year till I got decent offer to sell it.


----------



## CeeJay

houseof999 said:


> Unless it's something I really really want I try not to buy stuff there.. but I look so often that I buy there more often than I want to. But I hardly sell there due to the high fee and the crazy low offers I receive there. I had one bag I recently sold there which I think I had listed there for at least a year till I got decent offer to sell it.


THIS!!!!  I am still relatively new to Poshmark, but what I'm seeing is that it is NOT really the place to sell high-end designer goods at all.  It appears as though many of the Poshers are very young (some still in college), and as such .. they don't have the funds to buy the high-end goods, yet it doesn' t seem to stop them from sending you ridiculously low-ball offers!  In addition, I have now had more than a few times where the buyer sends it back because "not as Described" .. which is total BS to me because I make sure to describe everything down to a 'T'!  I accepted the returns because frankly, I don't seen any way out of that, but it's very apparent to me that this is a way for a buyer to have a "change of heart" -- yet, I get the 'SNAD' nick!  

The other things that drive me nuts, is that you constantly have to 'SHARE' .. but honestly, most of the stuff is utter crap!!!!  Again, many of the "fashion" is very young, and some of it is quite (IMO) sleezy!  I don't get people selling 'used' bras or panties .. SERIOUSLY??? .. OMG!!!!  I think that Poshmark should have additional categories to show that type of stuff; frankly .. I don't wan't to see it.  The other thing that bugs the crap out of me .. those STUPID PARTIES!  Seriously? .. the same G-D "designers"?????  Many of them, I don't buy (Michael Kors, Free People, etc.) - the only exception is J.Crew, but I really don't need to buy anymore as I'm not working at present.  Seriously? .. how about some other options?  Who sets up these "parties"?  

I tried Mercari, but that took way too long for me to get my $$$ .. and it wasn't like there was a lot of foot-traffic there as well.  It seems (unfortunately) that the only options for high-end goods is either eBay or consignment.


----------



## Haughty

First time selling on PM. Received mail from them that said I have a new comment on the listing.   This is the second time I have received the email. When I go to my closet and look at my listing, I see nothing.   No comments.   Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks


----------



## anthrosphere

I also read about this issue on the Posh reddit. You can turn off that notification on the app and just set it as a phone notification. I haven't received those emails on my end.


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> First time selling on PM. Received mail from them that said I have a new comment on the listing.   This is the second time I have received the email. When I go to my closet and look at my listing, I see nothing.   No comments.   Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks


It might have been removed if the comments were from scammers who sent their contact information. It was probably there but removed by the time you saw that you had a message. 


This is an example. (These posts disappear quickly but you'd probably get a notification that you received it.) DO NOT CONTACT THIS PERSON! It's a scammer!


----------



## Haughty

BeenBurned said:


> It might have been removed if the comments were from scammers who sent their contact information. It was probably there but removed by the time you saw that you had a message.
> 
> 
> This is an example. (These posts disappear quickly but you'd probably get a notification that you received it.) DO NOT CONTACT THIS PERSON! It's a scammer!
> View attachment 4868774


Thanks, BB.   Never thought of that but it makes sense.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

This has happened to me SO many times!!
Over the smallest amount? Like $20?! I don’t understand , they could just resell if they changed their mind or just refuse the delivery. Why destroy a sellers item just to return it? Doesn’t matter if it’s $20 or$200!


----------



## thebattagirl

I am new to selling on Poshmark but my experience has not been a good one.

All of my listings were removed due to being "counterfeit".  I now have to appeal the decision of each item and there were 6.  Meanwhile I saw MANY counterfeits on the site - some postings admitted they were replicas/inspired and of course the worst types claiming authenticity when they are not. 

I was just wondering if it's even worth redoing.

What has been your experiences on PM as a buyer/seller?  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

When this happened to me, I reached out to Poshmark through Instagram and Twitter. It happens, there's nothing you can do about it. 

My experience on Poshmark as a seller has been meh recently. I used to be able to sell a lot on there, but recently I feel like nothing is moving!


----------



## thebattagirl

OogleAtLuxury said:


> When this happened to me, I reached out to Poshmark through Instagram and Twitter. It happens, there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> My experience on Poshmark as a seller has been meh recently. I used to be able to sell a lot on there, but recently I feel like nothing is moving!


I did reach out to them through email, waiting on their response.

Did you relist the items or did you have to wait for PM to approve them/do that for you?  *EDIT:  PM put everything back up *

I have sold on ebay but felt the same, nothing moved, figured I'd try something new.  Fashionphile quoted me but felt their offers were too low.


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve never sold on Poshmark, but I get notifications to authenticate items ranging from handbags to sneakers. I have no business authenticating any of these items, but wonder if maybe someone erroneously marked your items as counterfeit? You would think they’d have a better system in place.


----------



## thebattagirl

i*bella said:


> I’ve never sold on Poshmark, but I get notifications to authenticate items ranging from handbags to sneakers. I have no business authenticating any of these items, but wonder if maybe someone erroneously marked your items as counterfeit? You would think they’d have a better system in place.



I'm not sure if it was a person or just their robots (automated authenticators) that did it.  I sent an email to CS and they straightened it out within 24hrs, their response seemed automated too.  I'm having my doubts about selling on there, it certainly didn't start out so well.


----------



## CeeJay

They did this to me as well, on an Authentic Balenciaga Flat-Brass First!  What really rankles my chains, is that PM oftentimes sends me a message to "help them out - e.g., authenticate" .. WHAT??? .. so you're asking your selling community to "authenticate" items, seriously?!?!?!  

Needless to say, I sold quite a few things in the beginning, but haven't had a sale in ages .. I've kind of given up because I can't say that I'm a big fan of the site.  A lot of big-time LOW-BALLERs and also folks that RETURN saying the item "wasn't as described" (which is BS because I'm a stickler on that)!


----------



## thebattagirl

CeeJay said:


> They did this to me as well, on an Authentic Balenciaga Flat-Brass First!  What really rankles my chains, is that PM oftentimes sends me a message to "help them out - e.g., authenticate" .. WHAT??? .. so you're asking your selling community to "authenticate" items, seriously?!?!?!
> 
> Needless to say, I sold quite a few things in the beginning, but haven't had a sale in ages .. I've kind of given up because I can't say that I'm a big fan of the site.  A lot of big-time LOW-BALLERs and also folks that RETURN saying the item "wasn't as described" (which is BS because I'm a stickler on that)!




Wow. asking random sellers to authenticate - that's just absurd!!  I haven't purchased anything on there.  I didn't have much confidence in their free "authentication" service anyway but after hearing this, it's now zero.  When rereading @rutabaga 's comment above about authenticating, I'm realizing now that's what was meant.  That's nuts!

That was my experience too, major low balling.  I leave items listed there and have them on e-bay too.  I get more results with eb but figured I'd try PM


----------



## trippinonsunshine

I am not wanting to support Ebay any longer.  I've been very lucky and never suffered an issue with a buyer. I don't sell often as the items I sell are mine and I don't have a huge inventory.  Can anyone weigh in on the risks of selling on Posh vs. other venues? Thank you.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

trippinonsunshine said:


> I am not wanting to support Ebay any longer.  I've been very lucky and never suffered an issue with a buyer. I don't sell often as the items I sell are mine and I don't have a huge inventory.  Can anyone weigh in on the risks of selling on Posh vs. other venues? Thank you.


Curious, by what prompted you to not want to support eBay any longer?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I'm sure you'll find a range of experiences as with any selling platform, but I'll share mine with Poshmark: I have sold hundreds of items on Poshmark over the years, ranging in price from $20 to ~$5k. All items sold over $500 get sent to Poshmark first for authentication. I had a near perfect experience with all transactions until the very end, which made me decide to quit selling there. 

In my last transaction, I sold a light pink pebbled leather LV bag for ~$3k (sorry don't remember the name) and it was sent to Poshmark for authentication, per usual. They authenticated it, then sent to the buyer. I saw it was delivered, then a few days later (I think buyers have 3 days to "accept" the item before the funds automatically get released to the seller), the buyer claimed there was color transfer on the bag. Poshmark sided with the buyer (!!) after already having authenticated and validated the condition of my bag. They were not going to release the funds and were going to send the bag back to me, with the (new) color transfer. My bag was in near-perfect condition when I sent it off and I guess the buyer must have worn it within the few days between when she received it and when she opened the case with Poshmark - Poshmark was going to send me a damaged bag back, after they validated the condition and authenticity of my bag before they sent it to the buyer! I was irate and pushed hard on customer service, as I had literally made Poshmark >$10k in profits over the last several years. They eventually decided to give me the funds and they kept the bag, but it was a terrible and stressful experience. 

I will never sell luxury items there again. For any luxury bags, I'll just sell to Fashionphile (or similar) and accept that I'll get slightly less back than I would selling on my own.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

Designer_Dreams said:


> Curious, by what prompted you to not want to support eBay any longer?



The seller rules never-ending list of things to abide by have grown beyond annoying.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

ItsPurseonal said:


> I'm sure you'll find a range of experiences as with any selling platform, but I'll share mine with Poshmark: I have sold hundreds of items on Poshmark over the years, ranging in price from $20 to ~$5k. All items sold over $500 get sent to Poshmark first for authentication. I had a near perfect experience with all transactions until the very end, which made me decide to quit selling there.
> 
> In my last transaction, I sold a light pink pebbled leather LV bag for ~$3k (sorry don't remember the name) and it was sent to Poshmark for authentication, per usual. They authenticated it, then sent to the buyer. I saw it was delivered, then a few days later (I think buyers have 3 days to "accept" the item before the funds automatically get released to the seller), the buyer claimed there was color transfer on the bag. Poshmark sided with the buyer (!!) after already having authenticated and validated the condition of my bag. They were not going to release the funds and were going to send the bag back to me, with the (new) color transfer. My bag was in near-perfect condition when I sent it off and I guess the buyer must have worn it within the few days between when she received it and when she opened the case with Poshmark - Poshmark was going to send me a damaged bag back, after they validated the condition and authenticity of my bag before they sent it to the buyer! I was irate and pushed hard on customer service, as I had literally made Poshmark >$10k in profits over the last several years. They eventually decided to give me the funds and they kept the bag, but it was a terrible and stressful experience.
> 
> I will never sell luxury items there again. For any luxury bags, I'll just sell to Fashionphile (or similar) and accept that I'll get slightly less back than I would selling on my own.


 
Thank you so much for sharing.  I have been using Fashionphile primarily these days. I am astounded that Poshmark would side with a buyer after viewing your item personally and then sending to the buyer.  That should cut out that sort of buyer claim-- That is totally bizarre!! I guess the piece of mind places like Fashionphile provide makes consideration of this sort of outlet not worth it.


----------



## bergafer3

Wow that’s awful! I’ve had great luck with buying and selling on poshmark. I bought a lv montsouris backpack and sold it 2 years later and I just bought a Chanel mini backpack.


----------



## Prettyn

ItsPurseonal said:


> I'm sure you'll find a range of experiences as with any selling platform, but I'll share mine with Poshmark: I have sold hundreds of items on Poshmark over the years, ranging in price from $20 to ~$5k. All items sold over $500 get sent to Poshmark first for authentication. I had a near perfect experience with all transactions until the very end, which made me decide to quit selling there.
> 
> In my last transaction, I sold a light pink pebbled leather LV bag for ~$3k (sorry don't remember the name) and it was sent to Poshmark for authentication, per usual. They authenticated it, then sent to the buyer. I saw it was delivered, then a few days later (I think buyers have 3 days to "accept" the item before the funds automatically get released to the seller), the buyer claimed there was color transfer on the bag. Poshmark sided with the buyer (!!) after already having authenticated and validated the condition of my bag. They were not going to release the funds and were going to send the bag back to me, with the (new) color transfer. My bag was in near-perfect condition when I sent it off and I guess the buyer must have worn it within the few days between when she received it and when she opened the case with Poshmark - Poshmark was going to send me a damaged bag back, after they validated the condition and authenticity of my bag before they sent it to the buyer! I was irate and pushed hard on customer service, as I had literally made Poshmark >$10k in profits over the last several years. They eventually decided to give me the funds and they kept the bag, but it was a terrible and stressful experience.
> 
> I will never sell luxury items there again. For any luxury bags, I'll just sell to Fashionphile (or similar) and accept that I'll get slightly less back than I would selling on my own.


I have had this happen to me several times and how did you get Poshmark to side with you? I need some pointers. Thanks


----------



## aerinha

I have sold on eBay for years and never had the slightest problem until ebay forced bank payments and then rejected my bank account so I tried Posh.  It was going well until today when a buyer opened a case against me for selling her what she says is a fake bag.

The bag in question is a small Fendi monster peek-a-boo bag I bought off ebay a few years ago.  It came to me scuffed, missing glazing on the handle, the strap glazing cracked and with a big ink spot inside it.  Considering its condition, that it was small and that the monster bag wasn’t a thing that much anymore, I didn’t think twice about the price I won it for because it was a mess.  I fixed it up, put it aside and there it sat until I did a closet purge last week.  I never had it authenticated but never had any questions about it’s authenticity because it felt like my lamb leather jacket and superfakes were unknown to me When I bought it.

When I listed it, to avoid the situation I am in, I showed pictures of the whole bag and described the repair work I had done.  A potential buyer asked if it was authentic and, I answered honestly that I thought it was, but couldn’t say for sure given that I got it second hand, hadn’t had it authenticated And am now aware of superfakes.  I continued that I had posted enough pics for her to have to it checked and made sure she was aware of my less than expert repairs.  She asked no more questions, didn’t ask for a picture of the hologram or rfid tag (which I wasn’t really aware of and didn’t photograph or look for) and bought it.  The day after she gets it, she opens the case based on 2 blurry pics of the hardware that she says looks cheap and a random picture of the lining saying it doesn’t have a hologram…which could be elsewhere in the bag or she could have removed.  

I am not an expert, it was not my intent to sell (or buy) a fake and I was up front that it should be authenticated before purchase Given that she was questioning it and I wasn’t sure.  I literally said I thought it was real but didn’t know, but because  of the “I think” she swears I told her it was and believed me.  I have no idea why she bought it if she had doubts.  Or why such a Fendi expert wanted a beat up bag.  She offered no proof other than her own alleged experience with a previous monster bag she used to own And doesn’t even have anymore to compare to mine.  Why not ask me for more pics or report the listing? It seems like she did this on purpose to either find a way to keep it free (who knows what I will get back as I assume Posh will side with her) or like she didn’t care for the condition and cited authenticity instead of that she hadn’t read my description or studied the pics.

My question is, what happens now?  Will Posh make me pay fees?  Will they freeze my account? I sent them a pic of our communication on the listing showing she was aware I was uncertain, that I suggested authentication and that I even checked to make sure she saw the ink blotch.  It should be clear that I acted in good faith. I pointed out that her pictures weren’t clear, that she hadn’t gotten anything from an authenticator, but I think this won’t go my way.


----------



## electricbluerita

I'm sorry this happened to you, not fair when you have disclosed all that you know clearly and the bag arrived to her place just the way it was displayed.

If a buyer is saying that it is fake (whether or not that's true), Posh will very likely make her return it and she will get the money back. They will most likely not make her send it to them to authenticate it (they do this beforehand if the item is being sold for more than $1000, I'm sure you already know this). For their own ease, regardless of who's right and whether the bag is fake or not, they will most likely do that.

I have not had any items returned to me as a seller. However, as a buyer, I have returned a couple of items out of 100+ items I've ordered. In one case, the leather shoes I ordered came in rough and crispy with water stains inside, which were not shown, and it would have been impossible for the seller to not have known this. The seller argued that "the shoes were bought just like that and have a very tough texture to them." Posh decided to have me return them after I sent them very clear photos of what was not shown in the listing, and I got my money back. It stated that Posh agreed with me (something along the lines of that). But, even if I had just said the shoes were crispy and I could not show that very clearly through photos, I bet they would have done the same thing, or else, they would have had to deal with so much back and forth between me and the seller. I understand my case here is very different, but I'm just trying to illustrate how they deal with things.

Even though your buyer may have Posh side with her, please don't feel like you did something wrong in this case. It's just they never want to deal with the extra steps and costs of investigating. Some people may say well, oh their policy is "no fakes," so regardless of the communication, you as a seller, should have made sure, yada yada. That would be playing very by the book. I understand you're just trying to let go of your item in an honest way -- it's not like you have a serious bag reselling business -- and that things should be pretty relaxed, especially after your communication with the buyer, but unfortunately your buyer is a complete snake! It's really a question of morals here.

In regards to what happens next, if they won't authenticate your bag themselves, it would be very wrong of them to freeze your account. I would not expect that to happen.

Sending understanding and hugs!


----------



## aerinha

electricbluerita said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you, not fair when you have disclosed all that you know clearly and the bag arrived to her place just the way it was displayed.
> 
> If a buyer is saying that it is fake (whether or not that's true), Posh will very likely make her return it and she will get the money back. They will most likely not make her send it to them to authenticate it (they do this beforehand if the item is being sold for more than $1000, I'm sure you already know this). For their own ease, regardless of who's right and whether the bag is fake or not, they will most likely do that.
> 
> I have not had any items returned to me as a seller. However, as a buyer, I have returned a couple of items out of 100+ items I've ordered. In one case, the leather shoes I ordered came in rough and crispy with water stains inside, which were not shown, and it would have been impossible for the seller to not have known this. The seller argued that "the shoes were bought just like that and have a very tough texture to them." Posh decided to have me return them after I sent them very clear photos of what was not shown in the listing, and I got my money back. It stated that Posh agreed with me (something along the lines of that). But, even if I had just said the shoes were crispy and I could not show that very clearly through photos, I bet they would have done the same thing, or else, they would have had to deal with so much back and forth between me and the seller. I understand my case here is very different, but I'm just trying to illustrate how they deal with things.
> 
> Even though your buyer may have Posh side with her, please don't feel like you did something wrong in this case. It's just they never want to deal with the extra steps and costs of investigating. Some people may say well, oh their policy is "no fakes," so regardless of the communication, you as a seller, should have made sure, yada yada. That would be playing very by the book. I understand you're just trying to let go of your item in an honest way -- it's not like you have a serious bag reselling business -- and that things should be pretty relaxed, especially after your communication with the buyer, but unfortunately your buyer is a complete snake! It's really a question of morals here.
> 
> In regards to what happens next, if they won't authenticate your bag themselves, it would be very wrong of them to freeze your account. I would not expect that to happen.
> 
> Sending understanding and hugs!


Thanks. Hoping I don’t get stuck paying shipping and sellers fees over this.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Regardless of where you decide to sell your LV, I recommend documenting the item not only with your listing photos, but when you're actually packaging the bag up to be shipped off. I video-record a detailed inspection of my item and packing it up and sealing up the box for any high dollar item I sell in case there are questions about condition or my integrity as a seller.


----------



## Coach Superfan

thebattagirl said:


> Wow. asking random sellers to authenticate - that's just absurd!!  I haven't purchased anything on there.  I didn't have much confidence in their free "authentication" service anyway but after hearing this, it's now zero.  When rereading @rutabaga 's comment above about authenticating, I'm realizing now that's what was meant.  That's nuts!
> 
> That was my experience too, major low balling.  I leave items listed there and have them on e-bay too.  I get more results with eb but figured I'd try PM


it's not asking sellers to authenticate but rather the poshmark community as a whole. this is different from their authentication service for $500+ items and is meant as a first line of defense against counterfeits, or "replicas." but yes- still random users. I don't even know if there's a criteria for the users that Poshmark sends messages to to review items. I've gotten those messages a bunch and don't always do it. if i'm not familiar with a brand or if i'm unsure of the authenticity I will skip. And yes, it is possible that other users flagged your listings as replicas or for any other reason. i've flagged blatant replicas plenty (aka $250 Chanel bags that are "authentic quality")


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Prettyn said:


> I have had this happen to me several times and how did you get Poshmark to side with you? I need some pointers. Thanks



Wow, several times?! That's awful. To be honest I have kind of blocked it out because it was so stressful, but I think I just spelled out the facts for them of how much in commission I had made them over the last few years and the potential dollar value I had currently sitting in my "closet," threatening to pull it all off the platform and post publicly about my experience. I probably also mentioned that I would take legal action and used buzz words that I knew would get someone more senior to look at my case (not saying I was lying, I might have taken legal action if they had not resolved it). If I were you I'd just quit selling there! Can't believe that's happened to you multiple times!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Coach Superfan said:


> Regardless of where you decide to sell your LV, I recommend documenting the item not only with your listing photos, but when you're actually packaging the bag up to be shipped off. I video-record a detailed inspection of my item and packing it up and sealing up the box for any high dollar item I sell in case there are questions about condition or my integrity as a seller.



Yes, absolutely. I sold a few items after that on other platforms and had a family member video record me wrapping up the item with at least 60 seconds of detail on the condition of the item. I still would rather not resort to that but it did make me feel better that there was some proof.


----------



## electricbluerita

aerinha said:


> Thanks. Hoping I don’t get stuck paying shipping and sellers fees over this.



I hope so too!  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## thebattagirl

Coach Superfan said:


> it's not asking sellers to authenticate but rather the poshmark community as a whole. this is different from their authentication service for $500+ items and is meant as a first line of defense against counterfeits, or "replicas." but yes- still random users. I don't even know if there's a criteria for the users that Poshmark sends messages to to review items. I've gotten those messages a bunch and don't always do it. if i'm not familiar with a brand or if i'm unsure of the authenticity I will skip. And yes, it is possible that other users flagged your listings as replicas or for any other reason. i've flagged blatant replicas plenty (aka $250 Chanel bags that are "authentic quality")



I was very surprised to hear that randoms are selected for authenticating, thanks for explaining the process.
I check that site once a day and can't believe the amount of fakes!!  I didn't realize that you could report on there other than writing comments on the listing.


----------



## aerinha

electricbluerita said:


> I hope so too!  Let me know how it goes.


This morning I received an email from Posh saying they can’t determine if it’s authenticate so the buyer gets to return the bag.  Then they basically scolded me for selling something I wasn’t the original owner of and not having it authenticated because it’s against policy and a crime to sell fakes.  When I think of how many deliberate fakes are knowingly sold on their site and what a tough time Posh gave me when I was the victim of a mail scam perpetrated through their site (altered shipping label placed on a postcard and sent to a neighbor so it looked delivered), it really makes me mad.  Warning about freezing my account, but nothing said about charging me the selling and/or shipping fees.  Buyer gets her money back when the bag is delivered to me and I have to report if there is any damage to it. Hopefully she didn’t damage it.


----------



## BeenBurned

It's water over the dam now for you but in the future, my recommendation is that unless you've personally purchased something directly from an authorized retailer (major department store, designer outlet, etc.) or if you're expert enough in that brand to confirm authenticity, for your own peace of mind and to comply with the law, it is recommended that you verify authenticity BEFORE listing.

It's not always necessary to pay for a professional authentication (though with some brands, it's recommended) but at the very least, have it looked at and evaluated by an expert, either here on TPF or on another board where there are experts.

It's a seller's responsibility to know items are authentic or to find out whether they are before selling. (This is the law and as such, the policy of every online site that items must be authentic before being posted.) Although it's a good idea for a buyer to confirm that a seller is telling the truth, it's not up to the buyer to verify authenticity because the seller doesn't know.

Presumably you'll get your item back in the same condition it was sent and although you may be out shipping and FVF costs, it's an inexpensive lesson to do your due diligence ahead of time.

To add, for highly faked luxury brands, once an item is deemed authentic on TPF's "authenticate this" subforum, a $10+/- professional authentication is a small investment to add credibility to your listing, improve your reputation as a seller who does her homework and it also gives peace of mind to the buyer that she knows she's getting what she's paying for.

*ETA*: I don't use Poshmark and I don't know how disputes work there so I don't know whether they return alleged fakes or if they charge you for shipping in both directions in order to make a buyer whole. But my suggestions apply to any site and any item.


----------



## electricbluerita

aerinha said:


> This morning I received an email from Posh saying they can’t determine if it’s authenticate so the buyer gets to return the bag.  Then they basically scolded me for selling something I wasn’t the original owner of and not having it authenticated because it’s against policy and a crime to sell fakes.  When I think of how many deliberate fakes are knowingly sold on their site and what a tough time Posh gave me when I was the victim of a mail scam perpetrated through their site (altered shipping label placed on a postcard and sent to a neighbor so it looked delivered), it really makes me mad.  Warning about freezing my account, but nothing said about charging me the selling and/or shipping fees.  Buyer gets her money back when the bag is delivered to me and I have to report if there is any damage to it. Hopefully she didn’t damage it.



So sorry, I hope so too. At least you'll get your bag back [fingers crossed for the same condition!] and can hopefully brush off the bad experiences. There are lots of lovely people on that app too. Very easy to deal with customers and sellers who write beautiful notes with their packages.

And while I do think that BeenBurned is right, I must say that Posh can be very mom-and-pop, like going to a bed & breakfast, rather than a hotel. So, I could see why this situation happened. A lot of people on there are just trying to let go of household items. But yes, that doesn't override the policy. Better be absolutely safe next time.

Hope your next experience is better!


----------



## Oni_

I'm so sorry this happened to you! You're totally right - the buyer should not have purchased the bag if she was unsure of authenticity. Having posh cases opened against you sucks, especially when it feels like the buyer is being unreasonable or is lying to get the return approved. Maybe they bought it and then had buyers remorse, and is trying to use its authenticity as a reason to return. Regardless, it'll be fine. You'll get the bag back and can easily get it authenticated online, and then just post it again (with proof of the authenticity). If it sold once it will definitely sell again.


----------



## aerinha

electricbluerita said:


> So sorry, I hope so too. At least you'll get your bag back [fingers crossed for the same condition!] and can hopefully brush off the bad experiences. There are lots of lovely people on that app too. Very easy to deal with customers and sellers who write beautiful notes with their packages.
> 
> And while I do think that BeenBurned is right, I must say that Posh can be very mom-and-pop, like going to a bed & breakfast, rather than a hotel. So, I could see why this situation happened. A lot of people on there are just trying to let go of household items. But yes, that doesn't override the policy. Better be absolutely safe next time.
> 
> Hope your next experience is better!


Thanks.  It shipped today so I should see soon.


----------



## aerinha

v


----------



## aerinha

Oni_ said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you! You're totally right - the buyer should not have purchased the bag if she was unsure of authenticity. Having posh cases opened against you sucks, especially when it feels like the buyer is being unreasonable or is lying to get the return approved. Maybe they bought it and then had buyers remorse, and is trying to use its authenticity as a reason to return. Regardless, it'll be fine. You'll get the bag back and can easily get it authenticated online, and then just post it again (with proof of the authenticity). If it sold once it will definitely sell again.


Thanks,


----------



## whateve

aerinha said:


> This morning I received an email from Posh saying they can’t determine if it’s authenticate so the buyer gets to return the bag.  Then they basically scolded me for selling something I wasn’t the original owner of and not having it authenticated because it’s against policy and a crime to sell fakes.  When I think of how many deliberate fakes are knowingly sold on their site and what a tough time Posh gave me when I was the victim of a mail scam perpetrated through their site (altered shipping label placed on a postcard and sent to a neighbor so it looked delivered), it really makes me mad.  Warning about freezing my account, but nothing said about charging me the selling and/or shipping fees.  Buyer gets her money back when the bag is delivered to me and I have to report if there is any damage to it. Hopefully she didn’t damage it.


I've had a return on Posh before and they didn't charge me, the seller, anything. It was just as if it never happened although the listing still shows as sold in my closet. Since your buyer claimed fake, Posh may remove your listing. 

Just because there are a lot of fakes on their site doesn't excuse you. You should have the integrity to not contribute to the proliferation of fakes. I'm not saying your bag is fake but when you sell something you are responsible for representing it correctly, and ignorance of your item's authenticity is no excuse.


----------



## lovefancydream

delete


----------



## lovefancydream

aerinha said:


> I have sold on eBay for years and never had the slightest problem until ebay forced bank payments and then rejected my bank account so I tried Posh.  It was going well until today when a buyer opened a case against me for selling her what she says is a fake bag.
> 
> The bag in question is a small Fendi monster peek-a-boo bag I bought off ebay a few years ago.  It came to me scuffed, missing glazing on the handle, the strap glazing cracked and with a big ink spot inside it.  Considering its condition, that it was small and that the monster bag wasn’t a thing that much anymore, I didn’t think twice about the price I won it for because it was a mess.  I fixed it up, put it aside and there it sat until I did a closet purge last week.  I never had it authenticated but never had any questions about it’s authenticity because it felt like my lamb leather jacket and superfakes were unknown to me When I bought it.
> 
> When I listed it, to avoid the situation I am in, I showed pictures of the whole bag and described the repair work I had done.  A potential buyer asked if it was authentic and, I answered honestly that I thought it was, but couldn’t say for sure given that I got it second hand, hadn’t had it authenticated And am now aware of superfakes.  I continued that I had posted enough pics for her to have to it checked and made sure she was aware of my less than expert repairs.  She asked no more questions, didn’t ask for a picture of the hologram or rfid tag (which I wasn’t really aware of and didn’t photograph or look for) and bought it.  The day after she gets it, she opens the case based on 2 blurry pics of the hardware that she says looks cheap and a random picture of the lining saying it doesn’t have a hologram…which could be elsewhere in the bag or she could have removed.
> 
> I am not an expert, it was not my intent to sell (or buy) a fake and I was up front that it should be authenticated before purchase Given that she was questioning it and I wasn’t sure.  I literally said I thought it was real but didn’t know, but because  of the “I think” she swears I told her it was and believed me.  I have no idea why she bought it if she had doubts.  Or why such a Fendi expert wanted a beat up bag.  She offered no proof other than her own alleged experience with a previous monster bag she used to own And doesn’t even have anymore to compare to mine.  Why not ask me for more pics or report the listing? It seems like she did this on purpose to either find a way to keep it free (who knows what I will get back as I assume Posh will side with her) or like she didn’t care for the condition and cited authenticity instead of that she hadn’t read my description or studied the pics.
> 
> My question is, what happens now?  Will Posh make me pay fees?  Will they freeze my account? I sent them a pic of our communication on the listing showing she was aware I was uncertain, that I suggested authentication and that I even checked to make sure she saw the ink blotch.  It should be clear that I acted in good faith. I pointed out that her pictures weren’t clear, that she hadn’t gotten anything from an authenticator, but I think this won’t go my way.


After Posh approves the return, they send a return label to the buyer and u wouldn't pay any PM fee or shipping fee! The two shipping fee will be covered by PM. You will get your bag back, so actually u don't have any loss at least and after authenticate the bag u can relist it and resell it! The sold list will remain in ur closet lists as a sold history. For ur case, I am not sure if PM will freeze your account but IMP, they would not! They are some cases when Tfers got returned after they found their purchase are fake and those seller are never frozen ><


----------



## BeenBurned

lovefancydream said:


> You will get your bag back, so actually u don't have any loss at least and u can relist it and resell it!


It's illegal to resell it unless it's authentic so the OP will have to have it authenticated (assuming she's an honest seller).


----------



## atlantis1982

Jumping in from the Balenciaga thread to say that Posh is FULL of fakes (and I'm just talking Bal's; I'm sure it's as prolific with other brands) and they do absolutely nothing to rectify the situation.  There are listings of blatant fakes that I have reported more times than I can count, and I get the standard line of, we'll pass this along to our authentication team and remove the listing if necessary, blah blah.  
Needless to say I find it egregious that they have a pick-and-choose policy of enforcing their "no fakes" credo.  If they were zero tolerance, then OK. But since they are far from that, I can understand your irritation.


----------



## Vintage Leather

aerinha said:


> I have sold on eBay for years and never had the slightest problem until ebay forced bank payments and then rejected my bank account so I tried Posh.  It was going well until today when a buyer opened a case against me for selling her what she says is a fake bag.
> 
> The bag in question is a small Fendi monster peek-a-boo bag I bought off ebay a few years ago.  It came to me scuffed, missing glazing on the handle, the strap glazing cracked and with a big ink spot inside it.  Considering its condition, that it was small and that the monster bag wasn’t a thing that much anymore, I didn’t think twice about the price I won it for because it was a mess.  I fixed it up, put it aside and there it sat until I did a closet purge last week.  I never had it authenticated but never had any questions about it’s authenticity because it felt like my lamb leather jacket and superfakes were unknown to me When I bought it.
> 
> When I listed it, to avoid the situation I am in, I showed pictures of the whole bag and described the repair work I had done.  A potential buyer asked if it was authentic and, I answered honestly that I thought it was, but couldn’t say for sure given that I got it second hand, hadn’t had it authenticated And am now aware of superfakes.  I continued that I had posted enough pics for her to have to it checked and made sure she was aware of my less than expert repairs.  She asked no more questions, didn’t ask for a picture of the hologram or rfid tag (which I wasn’t really aware of and didn’t photograph or look for) and bought it.  The day after she gets it, she opens the case based on 2 blurry pics of the hardware that she says looks cheap and a random picture of the lining saying it doesn’t have a hologram…which could be elsewhere in the bag or she could have removed.
> 
> I am not an expert, it was not my intent to sell (or buy) a fake and I was up front that it should be authenticated before purchase Given that she was questioning it and I wasn’t sure.  I literally said I thought it was real but didn’t know, but because  of the “I think” she swears I told her it was and believed me.  I have no idea why she bought it if she had doubts.  Or why such a Fendi expert wanted a beat up bag.  She offered no proof other than her own alleged experience with a previous monster bag she used to own And doesn’t even have anymore to compare to mine.  Why not ask me for more pics or report the listing? It seems like she did this on purpose to either find a way to keep it free (who knows what I will get back as I assume Posh will side with her) or like she didn’t care for the condition and cited authenticity instead of that she hadn’t read my description or studied the pics.
> 
> My question is, what happens now?  Will Posh make me pay fees?  Will they freeze my account? I sent them a pic of our communication on the listing showing she was aware I was uncertain, that I suggested authentication and that I even checked to make sure she saw the ink blotch.  It should be clear that I acted in good faith. I pointed out that her pictures weren’t clear, that she hadn’t gotten anything from an authenticator, but I think this won’t go my way.



This has happened to me before. I've sold 170 items, and had two buyer returns. Authentic Bottega Veneta that was marked as fake because it was vintage and the labels weren't current (yes, two years later and I'm still annoyed), and unworn Harveys bag marked as dirty because had indigo on sapphire pattern. I also had a buyer complain about an authentic pair of Konstantino earrings a few months after the sale because the hallmark was worn. 

As a buyer, I returned a Philip Treacy fascinator that had just been dropped in a box without wrapping; the box had been crushed and the hat destroyed. In that case, I tried to get posh or the seller to pay for a re-blocking at a local milliner (about $25); the seller agreed, but Posh insisted on doing the return.

Posh will probably side with the buyer; its easier for them to do so. They'll send a shipping label to the buyer, the buyer will send it back to you.  When you acknowledge that it's in the same condition as you sent it, they'll release the funds to the buyer. If it is not in the same condition, you can then open a counter case. I've never had to do the counter case, fortunately, but I've been told it's very annoying and I don't know how they handle it. So you get your bag back, they'll get their money and it will be like the whole thing never happened other than the faint sour taste from dealing with an idiot. No fees, no lost privileges, no frozen accounts.

Their "Authentication" team is sellers who volunteer to look over reported listings; I'm technically one of their authenticators, and I can say with some authority, Posh really believes in caveat emptor.

On the plus side, anything that has gone past the original three day approval period - they're also not going to do anything about any complaints. Not like eBay, with the six month time period for buyer's regret.


----------



## lovefancydream

BeenBurned said:


> It's illegal to resell it unless it's authentic so the OP will have to have it authenticated (assuming she's an honest seller).





BeenBurned said:


> It's illegal to resell it unless it's authentic so the OP will have to have it authenticated (assuming she's an honest seller).


Yeah u are right! it's definitely illegal to sell fake! So I am just answering her question about any possible fee and what happen to her list  after the return, I am assuming it is authenticated ! Anyone here would like to avoid buying fake and selling fake ! That's why we are very thankful to the forum and authenticators!


----------



## trippinonsunshine

Coach Superfan said:


> Regardless of where you decide to sell your LV, I recommend documenting the item not only with your listing photos, but when you're actually packaging the bag up to be shipped off. I video-record a detailed inspection of my item and packing it up and sealing up the box for any high dollar item I sell in case there are questions about condition or my integrity as a seller.



Thank you - I always see this mentioned but then also a rebuttal that Ebay, FB, PM etc. all could care less about video "evidence".  Have you ever had to use this in supporting a claim?


----------



## Anna_525

After dragging my feet, I decided to sell three of my old sunglasses on Poshmark. I started with the oldest Dior sunnies from 10 years ago at a very low price. After posting and getting ready to post the next, I immediately received a 'removed due to counterfeit' message. That was annoying. I thought I could sell on Poshmark what TRR or Fashionphile would reject because of the wear and tear. I guess not! It's not worth the effort IMO if they ask to authenticate. Boo, Poshmark. 

I googled to see if this was common and stumbled on this thread.....


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Anna_525 said:


> After dragging my feet, I decided to sell three of my old sunglasses on Poshmark. I started with the oldest Dior sunnies from 10 years ago at a very low price. After posting and getting ready to post the next, I immediately received a 'removed due to counterfeit' message. That was annoying. I thought I could sell on Poshmark what TRR or Fashionphile would reject because of the wear and tear. I guess not! It's not worth the effort IMO if they ask to authenticate. Boo, Poshmark.
> 
> I googled to see if this was common and stumbled on this thread.....



You can email their Customer Service or reach out in Twitter! They may help.


----------



## Anna_525

I emailed - and they added it back! And I was able to add my other sunnies as well.


----------



## tiencuppie

hi all,
I sold an lv bag on poshmark recently. It was around 1k and posh authenticated before sending to buyer.
The buyer filed a case claiming it was not as described. Posh approved the case. However, she had the nerves to return a dirty fake and damaged bag to me . I cannot believe this actually happened to me.
I opened a case but i am nervous  that posh will side with the buyer. 
Now she has my authentic bag and may be getting  a refund. Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MS3

That is terrible! I am sorry to hear that this happened. Is there anyway you can contest the return? Did you take pictures of the bag as you were packing it up?


----------



## tiencuppie

i reported to posh that i received a fake bag. They said they would get back to me. Posh authenticated my bag and shipped directly to buyer.  Im just waiting to see how they will resolve.  I will not sell on their platform ever again.


----------



## behindtheseams

tiencuppie said:


> i reported to posh that i received a fake bag. They said they would get back to me. Posh authenticated my bag and shipped directly to buyer.  Im just waiting to see how they will resolve.  I will not sell on their platform ever again.



Did you take pictures of the bag before shipping it off? I'd think the company would side with you since they performed the authentication. I also recommend reporting the buyer to the platform and here; if they've done it to you, they'll probably do it again to some other unsuspecting seller.


----------



## tiencuppie

i did not take pics before sending to posh to authenticate because i thought it was unnecessary. My bag looks exactly as shown in the listing.  Unfortunately, Posh already cancelled the order and possibly released fund to buyer yesterday . Ive sent them another angry follow up email and  now just patiently waiting to hear back. This scumbag  also has a closet selling some LV bags. I hope karma catches up with her for stealing my bag.


----------



## -flawless-

tiencuppie said:


> i reported to posh that i received a fake bag. They said they would get back to me. Posh authenticated my bag and shipped directly to buyer.  Im just waiting to see how they will resolve.  I will not sell on their platform ever again.



I read somewhere that Posh takes photos of bags that go to them for authentication. Hopefully Posh has photos on their records and can easily compare the fake one that was returned to you with photos of the real one you sold.


----------



## -flawless-

tiencuppie said:


> i did not take pics before sending to posh to authenticate because i thought it was unnecessary. My bag looks exactly as shown in the listing.  Unfortunately, Posh already cancelled the order and possibly released fund to buyer yesterday . Ive sent them another angry follow up email and  now just patiently waiting to hear back. This scumbag  also has a closet selling some LV bags. I hope karma catches up with her for stealing my bag.



I am so sorry to hear this.  What a horrible thing for the buyer to do. Hopefully Posh resolves this the right way.


----------



## Coach Superfan

tiencuppie said:


> i did not take pics before sending to posh to authenticate because i thought it was unnecessary. My bag looks exactly as shown in the listing.  Unfortunately, Posh already cancelled the order and possibly released fund to buyer yesterday . Ive sent them another angry follow up email and  now just patiently waiting to hear back. This scumbag  also has a closet selling some LV bags. I hope karma catches up with her for stealing my bag.



Whether or not online selling platforms accept this as proof, I always video myself showing the item and immediately packaging and applying the mailing label. It may or may not help but it's worth having something just in case. I can't believe people are such lowlifes. As much as I hate to say it, but selling to Fashionphile, Yoogi's and Ann's Fabulous Finds may be the best way to avoid this type of issue.


----------



## tiencuppie

Thanks  everyone for your comments
i've sold many bags to fashionphile and never an issue. But sometimes i get much more selling on posh than what FP offers me. One time they offered me $650 for a chanel woc and i sold it on posh for about $1200 within seconds. 
Posh emailed me asking for additional photos of the fake bag the buyer sent. They assured me that they will try to resolve asap. I hope i get some money back so i can just move on and never sell on their platform again.


----------



## mz_engineer12

My item purchased directly from Chanel was removed by Poshmark. I received the email on January 15 and replied to support@poshmark.com with my receipt and still haven’t heard back from them. Their website says that they should respond within 1-2 business days. I have sent a couple of follow up emails and still no reply. Is there a better way to contact them? Or is this wait time typical?  TIA


----------



## Coach Superfan

tiencuppie said:


> Thanks  everyone for your comments
> i've sold many bags to fashionphile and never an issue. But sometimes i get much more selling on posh than what FP offers me. One time they offered me $650 for a chanel woc and i sold it on posh for about $1200 within seconds.
> Posh emailed me asking for additional photos of the fake bag the buyer sent. They assured me that they will try to resolve asap. I hope i get some money back so i can just move on and never sell on their platform again.


I'd be tempted to list on Poshmark too just for the higher rate of return. There's always that "what if" that worries me about someone shady trying to pull something. I've never sold high end items though.. the highest priced things I've ever sold were still under / around $200....


----------



## WingNut

Add me to the club please! I listed an Hermes bag I purchased directly from the boutique and it was removed because they said it was counterfeit. This happened while I was on vacation....just got back home and submitted a copy of my receipt. Let's see what happens. Considering how many people have been complaining about receiving fakes, it's doubly disconcerting for legit sellers to be put through the ringer based on their loosely-defined "authenticators"...


----------



## thebattagirl

@mz_engineer12 - when I contacted CS, they had corrected their error and had the listing back up within 24hrs.  That seems way to long for it not to be resolved.

@WingNut - I agree, very frustrating for reputable sellers and their "authentication" seems shady at best.

Good luck to both of you, hope it gets resolved soon


----------



## mz_engineer12

thebattagirl said:


> @mz_engineer12 - when I contacted CS, they had corrected their error and had the listing back up within 24hrs.  That seems way to long for it not to be resolved.
> 
> @WingNut - I agree, very frustrating for reputable sellers and their "authentication" seems shady at best.
> 
> Good luck to both of you, hope it gets resolved soon


Thanks! I’m thinking of just listing on EBay instead. Hopefully I get better luck there.


----------



## WingNut

thebattagirl said:


> @mz_engineer12 - when I contacted CS, they had corrected their error and had the listing back up within 24hrs.  That seems way to long for it not to be resolved.
> 
> @WingNut - I agree, very frustrating for reputable sellers and their "authentication" seems shady at best.
> 
> Good luck to both of you, hope it gets resolved soon


Thanks...it was reinstated late last night. Got an email with "we're sorry for the inconvenience"....how about you do a better job of eliminating the real fakes?


----------



## mz_engineer12

WingNut said:


> Thanks...it was reinstated late last night. Got an email with "we're sorry for the inconvenience"....how about you do a better job of eliminating the real fakes?


Wow that’s great that they finally responded to you! But it’s so frustrating that they had taken it down in the first place! If I may ask, how long did it take for them to reply to you?


----------



## WingNut

mz_engineer12 said:


> Wow that’s great that they finally responded to you! But it’s so frustrating that they had taken it down in the first place! If I may ask, how long did it take for them to reply to you?



thankfully it was quick. Under 24 hours. I was alerted when I saw my listing had been shared, then checked my email & saw the note.

This really sours me though. Between the ridiculous lowball offers on things and ultra slow traction without sitting on it 24/7 to share & join parties, I’m considering closing the account.


----------



## whateve

tiencuppie said:


> Thanks  everyone for your comments
> i've sold many bags to fashionphile and never an issue. But sometimes i get much more selling on posh than what FP offers me. One time they offered me $650 for a chanel woc and i sold it on posh for about $1200 within seconds.
> Posh emailed me asking for additional photos of the fake bag the buyer sent. They assured me that they will try to resolve asap. I hope i get some money back so i can just move on and never sell on their platform again.


I hope they make it right for you. If you don't get satisfaction, I would report the buyer to Internet crimes and you might be able to file a complaint with the DA in the county PM operates.


----------



## BeenBurned

When you have a bag that PM authenticates, is the process that you send it to PM and they forward it directly to the buyer? 

If that's how it works, PM should have your back.


----------



## tiencuppie

hi all,
 Posh paid me my full earning today after 2 weeks reviewing the fake bag. 
Thank God!  I can finally throw that piece of **** in the trash now. 

This their response: 

Thanks for following up. After reviewing the information you provided in addition to the results of our investigation, we will proceed with adding your earnings as part of the insurance we provide. We truly apologize for this experience!

Thank you for your understanding and patience!


----------



## serybrazil

tiencuppie said:


> hi all,
> Posh paid me my full earning today after 2 weeks reviewing the fake bag.
> Thank God!  I can finally throw that piece of **** in the trash now.
> 
> This their response:
> 
> Thanks for following up. After reviewing the information you provided in addition to the results of our investigation, we will proceed with adding your earnings as part of the insurance we provide. We truly apologize for this experience!
> 
> Thank you for your understanding and patience!



that is great to hear, lets hope they kicked that scammer but im sure she will just make a new acct


----------



## tiencuppie

serybrazil said:


> that is great to hear, lets hope they kicked that scammer but im sure she will just make a new acct



I noticed all of her listings are gone. I wonder if posh removed them or suspended her account.


----------



## PurseFanatic

tiencuppie said:


> I noticed all of her listings are gone. I wonder if posh removed them or suspended her account.


I'm so happy to hear this! I buy a lot on Poshmark and was about to rethink that!


----------



## MS3

tiencuppie said:


> hi all,
> Posh paid me my full earning today after 2 weeks reviewing the fake bag.
> Thank God!  I can finally throw that piece of **** in the trash now.
> 
> This their response:
> 
> Thanks for following up. After reviewing the information you provided in addition to the results of our investigation, we will proceed with adding your earnings as part of the insurance we provide. We truly apologize for this experience!
> 
> Thank you for your understanding and patience!


You got your funds! Yay! That's great news! I am sorry you had to go through such an experience first tho


----------



## Mrsassi

Wow. What a nightmare. Thanks god you got your money. That’s why I always take a video before I send out the package. Scammers are getting so advanced. Congratulations on getting this issue resolved.


----------



## queeneecocobee

I am having the same issue as well I received two moderator removed listings back on January 11 I’ve emailed them several times, I keep getting an automated email that says we haven’t forgotten about you and then today I have a pending offer and I go to accept it and it says sorry contact Poshmark support. I emailed them verification and receipts 3 weeks ago, and I’m highly irritated that I still haven’t heard back in almost a month and now can’t access my page. I have 3 items in transit and just a bit ago I received another five star rating on an item I just sold. Most of my items are designer but I make sure to take pictures of all the serial numbers and receipts in my photos to avoid being flagged for anything. I have had 28 sales with five star ratings in the last month and a half, I am hoping they will respond much faster to this because I have no idea what the issue is but I’m guessing it’s probably for being flagged for replica items which is why I so specifically post photos with serial numbers and receipts I’m just so stressed out right now because it is like my second source of income.


----------



## thebattagirl

It amazes me that this happens with authentic items when there is a ton of fakes on that site.  That's an awful experience, more so because you rely on the income.  Maybe it's time for you to try a different platform, like e*bay or Mercari?
I hope they resolve it quickly for you, wishing you luck!



queeneecocobee said:


> I am having the same issue as well I received two moderator removed listings back on January 11 I’ve emailed them several times, I keep getting an automated email that says we haven’t forgotten about you and then today I have a pending offer and I go to accept it and it says sorry contact Poshmark support. I emailed them verification and receipts 3 weeks ago, and I’m highly irritated that I still haven’t heard back in almost a month and now can’t access my page. I have 3 items in transit and just a bit ago I received another five star rating on an item I just sold. Most of my items are designer but I make sure to take pictures of all the serial numbers and receipts in my photos to avoid being flagged for anything. I have had 28 sales with five star ratings in the last month and a half, I am hoping they will respond much faster to this because I have no idea what the issue is but I’m guessing it’s probably for being flagged for replica items which is why I so specifically post photos with serial numbers and receipts I’m just so stressed out right now because it is like my second source of income.


----------



## mz_engineer12

queeneecocobee said:


> I am having the same issue as well I received two moderator removed listings back on January 11 I’ve emailed them several times, I keep getting an automated email that says we haven’t forgotten about you and then today I have a pending offer and I go to accept it and it says sorry contact Poshmark support. I emailed them verification and receipts 3 weeks ago, and I’m highly irritated that I still haven’t heard back in almost a month and now can’t access my page. I have 3 items in transit and just a bit ago I received another five star rating on an item I just sold. Most of my items are designer but I make sure to take pictures of all the serial numbers and receipts in my photos to avoid being flagged for anything. I have had 28 sales with five star ratings in the last month and a half, I am hoping they will respond much faster to this because I have no idea what the issue is but I’m guessing it’s probably for being flagged for replica items which is why I so specifically post photos with serial numbers and receipts I’m just so stressed out right now because it is like my second source of income.


Same, I still haven’t heard back yet. It’s so frustrating


----------



## citybaglady

Hi ladies, I am hoping to get some advice. I have been a posher since 2017 and have never experienced this as a seller. I sold a ysl fragments cardholder last week. This item is valued at over $300 and was sold for $275. The buyer is now claiming that i sent her an empty package. I wish I had taken pictures prior to packaging  the item (kicking myself), but she has filed a complaint, and uploaded pictures of the ysl box, authenticity cards, and dust bag, but no cardholder. If she wins she will not only have my cardholder, but also the money. This is very upsetting, I should have checked her join date prior to selling, because she’s only been a posher since 2022. What are my recourses? Am I doomed to lose both my item and the money?


----------



## indiaink

So, just to clarify, you did receive payment, right?  I mean, I'm looking at the Posh Protect page, and she had 3 days from receipt to file a complaint. If it's been longer than that, and you were paid, she's SOL with her nonsense.

Otherwise, I'd contact Poshmark ASAP and find out what the policy is. I'm quite sure there's a policy for this - because EVERYBODY would be trying to do this, you know? Or at least bad people. Keep us posted!

ETA: As a longtime seller, you've long established your credibility. Don't respond to the buyer directly, keep all communication thru Posh. AND again, contact them ASAP!


----------



## citybaglady

indiaink said:


> So, just to clarify, you did receive payment, right?  I mean, I'm looking at the Posh Protect page, and she had 3 days from receipt to file a complaint. If it's been longer than that, and you were paid, she's SOL with her nonsense.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd contact Poshmark ASAP and find out what the policy is. I'm quite sure there's a policy for this - because EVERYBODY would be trying to do this, you know? Or at least bad people. Keep us posted!
> 
> ETA: As a longtime seller, you've long established your credibility. Don't respond to the buyer directly, keep all communication thru Posh. AND again, contact them ASAP!



I haven’t received any payment, the buyer filed her claim within the 3 day window. So now she has my item, and if Poshmark rules in her favor, she will also be refunded her money. So I will be left without money or my item. Should I file a counter claim? I have never experienced this before (I guess I’ve been lucky). From now on, I will just sell my items to fashionphile and avoid this headache.


----------



## citybaglady

I forgot to add that the item was brand new with tags, never used. It was just sitting in my closet, so I decided to sell it and other items, to clear out my closet. Retails for $325.


----------



## indiaink

So you've talked to Poshmark?


----------



## Marmota

You might screen shot the shipping weight as recorded by your shipper - that could help you prove there was an item in the box, and that it wasn’t empty.


----------



## citybaglady

This is the message I received from Poshmark today. It’s infuriating  that the buyer now has my wallet for free, but at least I was also compensated.


----------



## elizad

I would check to see if your buyer has some social media accounts where she may “show off” her newly acquired item that she got for free. If she does then you can send those screenshots to PM but I’m not too sure they would take $$ out of her account at this point. I try to avoid PM, too many scammers!


----------



## bisbee

At least they compensated you.  Isn’t it possible that she is telling the truth…that the package was damaged and the item fell out (or was removed)?  She might have provided pictures of the damaged box to Poshmark.  Maybe she is a scammer, but if I were you, I’d rather believe that she was being truthful.


----------



## opensesame

If it’s convenient, you could share the username of the scammer, so everyone can just block her.


----------



## sdkitty

for those who sell on Poshmark, do you use the option for having the money transferred to your bank account? or have a check mailed? or use the money to buy something else?  if you want to use the credit to buy something else, is there a time limit to spend it?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> for those who sell on Poshmark, do you use the option for having the money transferred to your bank account? or have a check mailed? or use the money to buy something else?  if you want to use the credit to buy something else, is there a time limit to spend it?


I have it transferred to my bank. It's fast. I don't want to have to wait for a check. I don't think there is a limit to spending it.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have it transferred to my bank. It's fast. I don't want to have to wait for a check. I don't think there is a limit to spending it.


thank you


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> for those who sell on Poshmark, do you use the option for having the money transferred to your bank account? or have a check mailed? or use the money to buy something else?  if you want to use the credit to buy something else, is there a time limit to spend it?


Just as what whateve said, there's no time limit to spend it. After a successful sale, you'll get a notice (email/push notification) that you have funds available. They probably prefer that the balance sits in your account rather than pay you out so you'll never get more than the initial notification and your balance will continue to accrue if you have multiple sales and don't transfer your earnings. I think it takes like 2 days.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Hi all - I’m cleaning out my closet and have been selling on EBay and Poshmark. I had someone buy an LV piece and immediately list it as a Reposh it for less money than they paid for it about 5 days ago. Is this some kind of scam? They rated me a 5 star and I got paid. It’s an old discontinued piece in great condition with a date code and I also just found the receipt yesterday. Could they try to make a fake like it and sell it?  It’s kind of a rare piece, I don’t see many of them at all. Maybe I’m just being paranoid, I’m new to selling and maybe this is normal?  Seems weird.


----------



## opensesame

fashionmaudel said:


> Hi all - I’m cleaning out my closet and have been selling on EBay and Poshmark. I had someone buy an LV piece and immediately list it as a Reposh it for less money than they paid for it about 5 days ago. Is this some kind of scam? They rated me a 5 star and I got paid. It’s an old discontinued piece in great condition with a date code and I also just found the receipt yesterday. Could they try to make a fake like it and sell it?  It’s kind of a rare piece, I don’t see many of them at all. Maybe I’m just being paranoid, I’m new to selling and maybe this is normal?  Seems weird.



I don’t think it’s a scam. I guess the buyer didn’t really like the item and decided to reposh it since all purchases are final sale on posh. It should be fine but I would keep all the photos (detail shots etc).


----------



## fashionmaudel

opensesame said:


> I don’t think it’s a scam. I guess the buyer didn’t really like the item and decided to reposh it since all purchases are final sale on posh. It should be fine but I would keep all the photos (detail shots etc).



Thanks, and I will do that. You are probably right, they may not have liked it and just want to recoup their money.


----------



## Gennas

opensesame said:


> If it’s convenient, you could share the username of the scammer, so everyone can just block her.


Yes, that would be great!!!


----------



## sdkitty

sorry....I can't find the Posh thread this morning so asking here.  I got a message on my Posh account saying someone had added one of my items to their bundle.  I opened it and there was just the one item.  I didn't know if she wanted to buy it or what.  I messaged her saying do you want to buy this bag for the listing price.  No answer.
So - I've put things into bundles before just playing around, deciding if I wanted to buy.  Would that result in a message to the seller?
This morning I sent an offer to this person offering the item at a slightly lower price.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> sorry....I can't find the Posh thread this morning so asking here.  I got a message on my Posh account saying someone had added one of my items to their bundle.  I opened it and there was just the one item.  I didn't know if she wanted to buy it or what.  I messaged her saying do you want to buy this bag for the listing price.  No answer.
> So - I've put things into bundles before just playing around, deciding if I wanted to buy.  Would that result in a message to the seller?
> This morning I sent an offer to this person offering the item at a slightly lower price.


I have had similar issues. I think some people don't realize they are adding items to a bundle. At least half of the people who have created bundles don't respond to messages I've left in their bundle. I assume they should get notification of the messages but I guess it depends on their notification settings. If they don't respond to messages, they usually don't respond to offers either.

With my notification settings, when a person creates a bundle I don't get an email but I do see it in my "news". If I don't do anything about it, usually the next day I'll get another notification in my news about the bundle.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have had similar issues. I think some people don't realize they are adding items to a bundle. At least half of the people who have created bundles don't respond to messages I've left in their bundle. I assume they should get notification of the messages but I guess it depends on their notification settings. If they don't respond to messages, they usually don't respond to offers either.
> 
> With my notification settings, when a person creates a bundle I don't get an email but I do see it in my "news". If I don't do anything about it, usually the next day I'll get another notification in my news about the bundle.


she actually bought the bag at the reduced price I offered her
I don't know what the bundle was about.  maybe a way for her to generate an offer from me.  I'm losing a bit on this bag but glad to sell it.
thanks for responding @whateve


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> sorry....I can't find the Posh thread this morning so asking here.  I got a message on my Posh account saying someone had added one of my items to their bundle.  I opened it and there was just the one item.  I didn't know if she wanted to buy it or what.  I messaged her saying do you want to buy this bag for the listing price.  No answer.
> So - I've put things into bundles before just playing around, deciding if I wanted to buy.  Would that result in a message to the seller?
> This morning I sent an offer to this person offering the item at a slightly lower price.



The seller is notified when bundles are created. It’s too easy to accidentally hit the bundle button so most of the time (9/10 times) if you get a bundle notification it’s bc their finger slipped. Lol


----------



## sdkitty

I just made my second Posh sale.  both buyers gave me five stars but I can't seem to see that anywhere in my profile?  it's not a love note....so can other potential buyers see it?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I just made my second Posh sale.  both buyers gave me five stars but I can't seem to see that anywhere in my profile?  it's not a love note....so can other potential buyers see it?


I don't think anyone else can see it, nor see how many sales you've made.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I don't think anyone else can see it, nor see how many sales you've made.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I just made my second Posh sale.  both buyers gave me five stars but I can't seem to see that anywhere in my profile?  it's not a love note....so can other potential buyers see it?


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I don't think anyone else can see it, nor see how many sales you've made.


Oh no!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Congrats!!!!


thanks 
since I have so little history and only one item for sale now, it would be nice if buyers could see those five star ratings


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> since I have so little history and only one item for sale now, it would be nice if buyers could see those five star ratings


I have over 100 sales. People can see it if they scroll through my listings but I doubt many people get that far down on the page. On my stats page, it says I'm a top seller and top rated seller but no one can see that but me. I have never gotten less than 5 stars. I think few people give less than 5 stars.

The good thing is that the playing field is even. Even when I didn't have much experience, I still was able to make sales.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have over 100 sales. People can see it if they scroll through my listings but I doubt many people get that far down on the page. On my stats page, it says I'm a top seller and top rated seller but no one can see that but me. I have never gotten less than 5 stars. I think few people give less than 5 stars.
> 
> The good thing is that the playing field is even. Even when I didn't have much experience, I still was able to make sales.


I like how convenient they make it with the prepaid shipping label provided


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> since I have so little history and only one item for sale now, it would be nice if buyers could see those five star ratings





whateve said:


> I have over 100 sales. People can see it if they scroll through my listings but I doubt many people get that far down on the page. On my stats page, it says I'm a top seller and top rated seller but no one can see that but me. I have never gotten less than 5 stars. I think few people give less than 5 stars.
> 
> The good thing is that the playing field is even. Even when I didn't have much experience, I still was able to make sales.


Over 100 sales is great!!! I have some wonderful repeat buyers now that are so nice. They have left me some Love Notes and said to buy from me. One of them shared 50 of my items. I finally figured out how to share other seller's items. I love PM. It's so much better than having to deal with all of the Tradesy issues. I get paid in less than 3 days. Don't have to call or email Tradesy to see when my funds will finally be deposited. So far I have not had one return.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I like how convenient they make it with the prepaid shipping label provided


Yes, I love that too. I love not having to try to find a box to ship items like I had to do on Tradesy. You can use the free USPS Priority Mail boxes.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Over 100 sales is great!!! I have some wonderful repeat buyers now that are so nice. They have left me some Love Notes and said to buy from me. One of them shared 50 of my items. I finally figured out how to share other seller's items. I love PM. It's so much better than having to deal with all of the Tradesy issues. I get paid in less than 3 days. Don't have to call or email Tradesy to see when my funds will finally be deposited. So far I have not had one return.


I'm in the top 10% of sharers on PM. Every time someone shares one of my items, I share two of theirs. I don't know if it helps me make sales but it might.

I love the quick payment too. Most buyers don't have inflated expectations, which is a welcome change from ebay. I did have one return but it was painless.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Over 100 sales is great!!! I have some wonderful repeat buyers now that are so nice. They have left me some Love Notes and said to buy from me. One of them shared 50 of my items. I finally figured out how to share other seller's items. I love PM. It's so much better than having to deal with all of the Tradesy issues. I get paid in less than 3 days. Don't have to call or email Tradesy to see when my funds will finally be deposited. So far I have not had one return.


since my sales have been for pretty small amounts, I've used the proceeds from one sale to buy something else on Posh and will probably do the same with the proceeds from this recent sale


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I'm in the top 10% of sharers on PM. Every time someone shares one of my items, I share two of theirs. I don't know if it helps me make sales but it might.
> 
> I love the quick payment too. Most buyers don't have inflated expectations, which is a welcome change from ebay. I did have one return but it was painless.


I get a lot of people following me....not sure I understand that but I usually then follow them


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I like how convenient they make it with the prepaid shipping label provided


I love the label! When someone buys something small from me I use a small flat rate box where I would have used a padded envelope if I sold it on another site. I love the bundling option. I can sell relatively cheap items. On other sites, the shipping cost would have made it difficult to sell these items. People can add these cheap items to a bundle and since the shipping cost is the same, it makes it worthwhile.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I get a lot of people following me....not sure I understand that but I usually then follow them


When you have a lot of followers you can share your new listings with them. Then they might share your listings with others and get more eyes on them.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I'm in the top 10% of sharers on PM. Every time someone shares one of my items, I share two of theirs. I don't know if it helps me make sales but it might.
> 
> I love the quick payment too. Most buyers don't have inflated expectations, which is a welcome change from ebay. I did have one return but it was painless.


I think it really helps when you share listings. Yes, I love that most buyers don't have inflated expectations like ebay or Tradesy!!!


----------



## atlcoach

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> since I have so little history and only one item for sale now, it would be nice if buyers could see those five star ratings


I made a post that I keep at the top of my closet that's a screen shot of my posh stats that shows number of sold listings (I block out the total earned), average ship time and average rating.


----------



## Gennas

OMG, I have a potential PM buyer that keeps messaging me and submitting new bundle offers. She seems really nice, but she seems so desperate to buy my items. I don't have time to keep replying to her messages on my bundle. I'm very busy with work and I do not have the time to keep responding. Now I'm not sure if I even want to sell my items to me. Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> OMG, I have a potential PM buyer that keeps messaging me and submitting new bundle offers. She seems really nice, but she seems so desperate to buy my items. I don't have time to keep replying to her messages on my bundle. I'm very busy with work and I do not have the time to keep responding. Now I'm not sure if I even want to sell my items to me. Has anyone had this happen to them?


are the offers too low?


----------



## Gennas

No, the offers are good but she keeps messaging me and is a hurry to get them. I'm really busy with work and don't have time to keep responding to her messages. I feel like I'm being pressured.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> No, the offers are good but she keeps messaging me and is a hurry to get them. I'm really busy with work and don't have time to keep responding to her messages. I feel like I'm being pressured.


not sure I understand....if she is making an offer and it's good, why not just accept it?  or is she asking questions?


----------



## Gennas

Yes, she keeps asking questions. I answer but the she asks 10 more questions.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, she keeps asking questions. I answer but the she asks 10 more questions.


LOL
but she made an offer as well?
I can't imagine coming up with that many questions
I guess you could blow her off or tell her you'll get back to her tonight


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> but she made an offer as well?
> I can't imagine coming up with that many questions
> I guess you could blow her off or tell her you'll get back to her tonight


Yes, she made an offer but keeps messaging me over and over.  She should have asked the questions before she made the offer. It seems like she's in a rush to have the item. She wants to wear it for work asap. I just don't want her to keep messaging me asking when she will get the item, when she gets it will she keep messaging me.  I will get back to her later today.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, she made an offer but keeps messaging me over and over.  She should have asked the questions before she made the offer. It seems like she's in a rush to have the item. She wants to wear it for work asap. I just don't want her to keep messaging me asking when she will get the item, when she gets it will she keep messaging me.  I will get back to her later today.


sounds very compulsive....I've never experienced this type of buyer....maybe someone else here will have advice


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> sounds very compulsive....I've never experienced this type of buyer....maybe someone else here will have advice


I know that is how I felt. It makes me nervous to sell to her.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I know that is how I felt. It makes me nervous to sell to her.


I'm on the other side of this dilemma....there's an item I'm interested in that I've asked repeatedly for the measurements on.  Not asking more than once the same day and I should probably just acccept that she isn't answering.  It's not a lot of money but if it's not gonna fit, I don't want to spend any amount on it.  I don't understand - some people list things and then don't seem to care if they sell.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I'm on the other side of this dilemma....there's an item I'm interested in that I've asked repeatedly for the measurements on.  Not asking more than once the same day and I should probably just acccept that she isn't answering.  It's not a lot of money but if it's not gonna fit, I don't want to spend any amount on it.  I don't understand - some people list things and then don't seem to care if they sell.


Oh no, I can't stand that when the seller does not get back to you with the measurements. I always get right back to my potential buyers. If she ignores you I would just forget it.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Oh no, I can't stand that when the seller does not get back to you with the measurements. I always get right back to my potential buyers. If she ignores you I would just forget it.


yes, I've had a few like that....one I was asking questions and she was answering timely.  then I made an offer just slightly under asking price and she took the bag off the market (right after I made the offer).....I ended up finding the same bag in better conditon on TRR so it was a good thing she did that....hers had a flaw that wasn't fixable.  the one I have now is close to flawless


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> yes, I've had a few like that....one I was asking questions and she was answering timely.  then I made an offer just slightly under asking price and she took the bag off the market (right after I made the offer).....I ended up finding the same bag in better conditon on TRR so it was a good thing she did that....hers had a flaw that wasn't fixable.  the one I have now is close to flawless


That is great news that you found the same bag in better condition. I noticed some of the prices are so high on PM for designer jackets and coats. I can tell many are used and they are selling them for triple the price.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I'm on the other side of this dilemma....there's an item I'm interested in that I've asked repeatedly for the measurements on.  Not asking more than once the same day and I should probably just acccept that she isn't answering.  It's not a lot of money but if it's not gonna fit, I don't want to spend any amount on it.  I don't understand - some people list things and then don't seem to care if they sell.


I wonder if she just isn't seeing the messages. May not have her notifications set correctly. Or she listed it so long ago that she forgot about it.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I wonder if she just isn't seeing the messages. May not have her notifications set correctly. Or she listed it so long ago that she forgot about it.


funny...my conversation here must have stirred things up.  I had asked her for measurements in April, then again a couple of days ago and again yesterday.  this morning she pops up saying sorry and asking what measurements I want.  

It's like when I'll say to DH we haven't seen so-and-so and then they pop up the next day.


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> It's like when I'll say to DH we haven't seen so-and-so and then they pop up the next day.


Or when you discuss shopping for something and pop-up advertisements keep showing up on your feeds.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> funny...my conversation here must have stirred things up.  I had asked her for measurements in April, then again a couple of days ago and again yesterday.  this morning she pops up saying sorry and asking what measurements I want.
> 
> It's like when I'll say to DH we haven't seen so-and-so and then they pop up the next day.


That's great news!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> That's great news!!!


what happened with your buyer?


----------



## Gennas

How long do I have to wait until I get my funds on PM? All of my buyers have accepted the items between one and 3 days. I have two buyers that received the brand new items 3 days ago, but they still have not accepted them. I noticed neither of them have been on PM for over 7 days. I want my funds. I shipped these orders the next day and did everything right on my part. Does anyone have any recommendations? Will I get paid automatically by the 4th day?


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> what happened with your buyer?


I ended up accepting her offer. I messaged her back and said I have been really busy and I could not respond to all of her messages right away. She was really nice and said she was sorry for sending so many messages at once.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I ended up accepting her offer. I messaged her back and said I have been really busy and I could not respond to all of her messages right away. She was really nice and said she was sorry for sending so many messages at once.


hopefully it all goes smoothly....she was probably just compulsive


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> hopefully it all goes smoothly....she was probably just compulsive


Yes, that's what I'm hoping!!!!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Or when you discuss shopping for something and pop-up advertisements keep showing up on your feeds.


That's always really creepy!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> How long do I have to wait until I get my funds on PM? All of my buyers have accepted the items between one and 3 days. I have two buyers that received the brand new items 3 days ago, but they still have not accepted them. I noticed neither of them have been on PM for over 7 days. I want my funds. I shipped these orders the next day and did everything right on my part. Does anyone have any recommendations? Will I get paid automatically by the 4th day?


3 days to the hour after the time of delivery. They don't have to accept them for you to get paid.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> 3 days to the hour after the time of delivery. They don't have to accept them for you to get paid.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Gennas

BeenBurned said:


> Or when you discuss shopping for something and pop-up advertisements keep showing up on your feeds.


Yes, that happens all the time!!! We are being tracked!!!


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> That's always really creepy!


Yes, I hate that!!!


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> hopefully it all goes smoothly....she was probably just compulsive


Your were 100% correct!!! I let her know I dropped off her package at my post office this morning and she told me she was so sorry if she seemed compulsive!!! She said she just really wanted this item. I just hope she loves it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Your were 100% correct!!! I let her know I dropped off her package at my post office this morning and she told me she was so sorry if she seemed compulsive!!! She said she just really wanted this item. I just hope she loves it!!!


hope she loves it too
I always worry a tiny bit since I've seen so many stories here about buyers complaining


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> hope she loves it too
> I always worry a tiny bit since I've seen so many stories here about buyers complaining


I do too!!! I'm afraid how she will act if she doesn't like. She was so compulsive with all the messages before!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I do too!!! I'm afraid how she will act if she doesn't like. She was so compulsive with all the messages before!!!


well, I'm compulsive (not to that extent) and I'm a very reasonable buyer....so hopefully it will be good.....as long as your item is as described it should be fine.....is this a large sale money-wise or small?


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> well, I'm compulsive (not to that extent) and I'm a very reasonable buyer....so hopefully it will be good.....as long as your item is as described it should be fine.....is this a large sale money-wise or small?


It's only $250, so it's not too much. Yes, it's brand new with tags and in perfect condition. So far I have been lucky and all of my buyers have loved their items.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> It's only $250, so it's not too much. Yes, it's brand new with tags and in perfect condition. So far I have been lucky and all of my buyers have loved their items.


if it's brand new, then she has nothing to complain about....I guess there are some crooks out there but hopefully she's not one of them


----------



## Gennas

I'm so tired of some of these low ball offers!!! All of my items are designer brands that are brand new with tags from my own closet. I have 3 walk in closets and way too much of everything. Way too many jackets, blazers, dresses, shoes, pants. I'm finally streamlining my closets. I can't stand having too much of everything. I'm very lucky that I don't have to sell anything.I just want to get rid of some of my beautiful items. I also want other people to be able to purchase them and enjoy them. Most of my jackets sell for $795 and up and they are all brand new with tags. I'm still offering such a huge discount. I have sold some for $325 to $400, but I will not even consider $120 or $200. That is very rude and I'm now blocking anyone that does that. I'm also mad because I see these ebay and Tradesy resellers selling on PM for triple the price in these same items that are very worn and used.


----------



## Gennas

I had another crazy potential buyer on PM. She asked me to measure a jacket 6 times and post pics of me measuring the jacket. I'm so dumb, because I took the time to do that for her. Now she wants me to take more measurements and post more pics of the measurements. Nope. I don't have time for that. I do not want to even sell to her, because she will be a problem buyer.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> if it's brand new, then she has nothing to complain about....I guess there are some crooks out there but hopefully she's not one of them


*This buyer received my item yesterday and left a 5 star review. She loved it and now wants to buy 4 more of my items. I have been so lucky so far and had so many wonderful buyers. I have a lot of repeat buyers too*. I know everyone saw my post yesterday about get low ball offers. Obviously, someone saw this post on here and then went and offered me $40 for a brand new Balmain Jacket. What a bish!!! I blocked her. Obviously, she cannot afford a Balmain Jacket, which is $2,200. I have every right to be upset. I'm selling my brand new items (all with tags which you can see in all of my personal upclose pics) for very good deals. Anyone that gives me a low ball offer is blocked. I will not even respond. It is upsetting when I see these resellers that are selling some of my same items, but they are clearly worn for triple the price I'm selling my brand new items for. Then I get a low ball offer!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> *This buyer received my item yesterday and left a 5 star review. She loved it and now wants to buy 4 more of my items. I have been so lucky so far and had so many wonderful buyers. I have a lot of repeat buyers too*. I know everyone saw my post yesterday about get low ball offers. Obviously, someone saw this post on here and then went and offered me $40 for a brand new Balmain Jacket. What a bish!!! I blocked her. Obviously, she cannot afford a Balmain Jacket, which is $2,200. I have every right to be upset. I'm selling my brand new items (all with tags which you can see in all of my personal upclose pics) for very good deals. Anyone that gives me a low ball offer is blocked. I will not even respond. It is upsetting when I see these resellers that are selling some of my same items, but they are clearly worn for triple the price I'm selling my brand new items for. Then I get a low ball offer!!!


glad your compulsive buyer is happy


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> glad your compulsive buyer is happy


Thank you. She's really nice too!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you. She's really nice too!!!


I was on Posh earlier but can't log on now....don't know if it's my account or site having trouble....can you log on?
thanks


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> I was on Posh earlier but can't log on now....don't know if it's my account or site having trouble....can you log on?
> thanks


I was having the same issue, but now I can get in.


----------



## Gennas

It seems like the site is really slow and it takes forever to get in. I hope they fix it.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I was having the same issue, but now I can get in.


still can't log on....it says "something went wrong" ...hopefully it's the site and not an issue with someone messing with my account


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> still can't log on....it says "something went wrong" ...hopefully it's the site and not an issue with someone messing with my account


Yes, I hope it's just a site issue!!! That would be awful if someone hacked into your account. It's still very slow and is taking forever to get back to my closet. I wanted to add some more items to sell.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, I hope it's just a site issue!!! That would be awful if someone hacked into your account. It's still very slow and is taking forever to get back to my closet. I wanted to add some more items to sell.


I'm back on....thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, I hope it's just a site issue!!! That would be awful if someone hacked into your account. It's still very slow and is taking forever to get back to my closet. I wanted to add some more items to sell.


you know what is selling fast?  cotton nightgowns.  I was kinda wanting an Eileen West one and didn't want to pay $80 for a nightgown.  the few I've seen on Posh have sold very fast.  even ones that have been worn.   yesterday one that was described as "good" condition (not VG) sold apparently the first day on there.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> you know what is selling fast?  cotton nightgowns.  I was kinda wanting an Eileen West one and didn't want to pay $80 for a nightgown.  the few I've seen on Posh have sold very fast.  even ones that have been worn.   yesterday one that was described as "good" condition (not VG) sold apparently the first day on there.


I love Eileen West nightgowns!!! I would not pay $80 either. I always get them when they are on sale. I don't understand why people pay such high prices for worn stuff. I see used and very worn jackets sell for more than the original price!!!


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> I love Eileen West nightgowns!!! I would not pay $80 either. I always get them when they are on sale. I don't understand why people pay such high prices for worn stuff. I see used and very worn jackets sell for more than the original price!!!


I've sold used jeans for the same price you can buy them on sale.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I love Eileen West nightgowns!!! I would not pay $80 either. I always get them when they are on sale. I don't understand why people pay such high prices for worn stuff. I see used and very worn jackets sell for more than the original price!!!


the last one I saw sold yesterday for around $30 but not in excellent conditon....another one sold a couple of weeks ago for around $35 in better conditon....so a lot less than retail.  But for less than $30 I can get a new nightgown that's decent and cotton on Amazon.  so if I was gonna buy a preowned one at any price it would have to be in pretty perfect conditon


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> the last one I saw sold yesterday for around $30 but not in excellent conditon....another one sold a couple of weeks ago for around $35 in better conditon....so a lot less than retail.  But for less than $30 I can get a new nightgown that's decent and cotton on Amazon.  so if I was gonna buy a preowned one at any price it would have to be in pretty perfect conditon


That's great!!! I love selling on PM. It's such a great way to get rid of your stuff and make extra money. Yes, I love Amazon for buying nightgowns.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> That's great!!! I love selling on PM. It's such a great way to get rid of your stuff and make extra money. Yes, I love Amazon for buying nightgowns.


I keep thinking about stuff I could sell but I'm a bit worried about bad buyers and a bit lazy I guess....I just have one bag listed now


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I keep thinking about stuff I could sell but I'm a bit worried about bad buyers and a bit lazy I guess....I just have one bag listed now


I have a ton of stuff listed. Toys, books, miscellaneous home items. A lot of these things I would never have thought to sell on ebay because the shipping cost would be too high relative to the value of the items. It feels good to get a little bit back on these items vs donating them.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have a ton of stuff listed. Toys, books, miscellaneous home items. A lot of these things I would never have thought to sell on ebay because the shipping cost would be too high relative to the value of the items. It feels good to get a little bit back on these items vs donating them.


usually I would think to sell misc household items or collectibles on Offer Up
have you have success?


----------



## Gennas

I knew it was too good to last!!! I just had my first buyer out of 40 open a case. I shipped her a brand new designer jacket with tags. I always take 10 to 20 pics of the item with the shipping label, before I package it up. She opened a case, because she did not like the material!! First of all, the material was clearly listed on this listing. I also took pictures of the inside material label. The picture she uploaded for the case shows a gorgeous picture of this brand new jacket. Her reason for the case is: the material is horrible and she doesn't like it. She had made an offer on another blazer on Friday and I accepted it. I was going to ship tomorrow, but not now!!! I went into that order and cancelled it. I also opened an invite to PM Customer Service and wrote the reason why I cancelled that second order. I do not trust this buyer and she's a liar. What a bish!!! I do not deal with unethical scammers.


----------



## Gennas

Gennas said:


> I knew it was too good to last!!! I just had my first buyer out of 40 open a case. I shipped her a brand new designer jacket with tags. I always take 10 to 20 pics of the item with the shipping label, before I package it up. She opened a case, because she did not like the material!! First of all, the material was clearly listed on this listing. I also took pictures of the inside material label. The picture she uploaded for the case shows a gorgeous picture of this brand new jacket. Her reason for the case is: the material is horrible and she doesn't like it. She had made an offer on another blazer on Friday and I accepted it. I was going to ship tomorrow, but not now!!! I went into that order and cancelled it. She was so upset that I cancelled the other order. Why in the world would I ship her another jacket when she just opened a case on me. I wonder if she is friends with the other PM buyer that bought an expensive jacket of mine on Tradesy and then stated there was nothing in the box!!! Luckily I got my funds for that. I have sold for over 16 years on Tradesy and have never had an issue. I also opened an invite to PM Customer Service and wrote the reason why I cancelled that second order. I do not trust this buyer and she's a liar. What a bish!!! If she did not like the jacket she could have just messaged me and I would have accepted it back, because I had so many other people that wanted to buy it. I do not want it back now, since I'm sure she will damage it and leave a bad star rating. I do not deal with unethical scammers. I'm going to keep selling on PM, but I blocked her.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I knew it was too good to last!!! I just had my first buyer out of 40 open a case. I shipped her a brand new designer jacket with tags. I always take 10 to 20 pics of the item with the shipping label, before I package it up. She opened a case, because she did not like the material!! First of all, the material was clearly listed on this listing. I also took pictures of the inside material label. The picture she uploaded for the case shows a gorgeous picture of this brand new jacket. Her reason for the case is: the material is horrible and she doesn't like it. She had made an offer on another blazer on Friday and I accepted it. I was going to ship tomorrow, but not now!!! I went into that order and cancelled it. I also opened an invite to PM Customer Service and wrote the reason why I cancelled that second order. I do not trust this buyer and she's a liar. What a bish!!! I do not deal with unethical scammers.


sorry this happened to you
I don't get people like this.   If I get someting that is as described and I decide I don't like it, I don't complain or ask for a refund.  I got a bag a while back that was a brighter color than I expected.  I used it for a while then sold it.

this kind of thing is why I'm gun-shy about selling


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> sorry this happened to you
> I don't get people like this.   If I get someting that is as described and I decide I don't like it, I don't complain or ask for a refund.  I got a bag a while back that was a brighter color than I expected.  I used it for a while then sold it.
> 
> this kind of thing is why I'm gun-shy about selling


Thank you. Yes, this is so upsetting. All of my items are authentic and brand new with tags. The listing clearly had the material listed. This is the reason why I get gun- shy too about selling online. I have been very lucky that all of my other buyers have been wonderful. I always want my buyers to like what they are buying. She could have reached out to me first and let me know she did not like the material. Luckily the picture she uploaded shows the jacket looks just like what I had posted and shipped out to her. Its still brand new and has the tags. I'm afraid if she ships it back she will damage it now, since i cancelled her second order. Who would sell this terrible buyer another item when they opened a case against you without even reaching out to you first? And because she doesnt like the material. Your a great buyer. This buyer can easily list this item and resell it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you. Yes, this is so upsetting. All of my items are authentic and brand new with tags. The listing clearly had the material listed. This is the reason why I get gun- shy too about selling online. I have been very lucky that all of my other buyers have been wonderful. I always want my buyers to like what they are buying. She could have reached out to me first and let me know she did not like the material. Luckily the picture she uploaded shows the jacket looks just like what I had posted and shipped out to her. Its still brand new and has the tags. I'm afraid if she ships it back she will damage it now, since i cancelled her second order. Who would sell this terrible buyer another item when they opened a case against you without even reaching out to you first? And because she doesnt like the material. Your a great buyer. This buyer can easily list this item and resell it!!!


maybe if you're lucky she just wants out of the deal and won't be vindictive.  I think some people just aren't ethical.  I believe I may have dodged a bullet on Posh one time.  the seller answered all my questions then when I made an offer, took the bag off market.  I looked at her social media (she had her name on her account) and felt like she may have been unethical.  fortunately I got the same bag from TRR in better condition so it worked out for me.

Hope you get the item back in the same conditon you sold it


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> maybe if you're lucky she just wants out of the deal and won't be vindictive.  I think some people just aren't ethical.  I believe I may have dodged a bullet on Posh one time.  the seller answered all my questions then when I made an offer, took the bag off market.  I looked at her social media (she had her name on her account) and felt like she may have been unethical.  fortunately I got the same bag from TRR in better condition so it worked out for me.
> 
> Hope you get the item back in the same conditon you sold it


I cancelled her second order. She made an offer on another jacket on Friday afternoon. I was going to mail it tomorrow. There is no way I would ever sell anything to her again!!! She is unethical. She just received the first jacket today and instead of contacting me she just opened a case against me!!! She did not like the material!!! The listing clearly stated the material. I do not want the jacket back. She can resell it. It's brand new with tags and as described. She will for sure damage it now, since I cancelled her second order and stated I do not trust this buyer and would never sell to her again. PM Customer Service will be able to read my notes. Yes, it sounds like you dodged a bullet with that bag!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I cancelled her second order. She made an offer on another jacket on Friday afternoon. I was going to mail it tomorrow. There is no way I would ever sell anything to her again!!! She is unethical. She just received the first jacket today and instead of contacting me she just opened a case against me!!! She did not like the material!!! The listing clearly stated the material. I do not want the jacket back. She can resell it. It's brand new with tags and as described. She will for sure damage it now, since I cancelled her second order and stated I do not trust this buyer and would never sell to her again. PM Customer Service will be able to read my notes. Yes, it sounds like you dodged a bullet with that bag!!!


so now is it up to Posh CS to decide whether she can return it?  It makes no sense to open a case when there's nothing wrong with the item.  The reason she gave wasn't anything that you misrepresented.

I still think she may be more ignorant and lacking in ethics but hopefully not vindictive.  So hopefully wouldn't damage the jacket if she does end up returning it.

That bag I tried to buy on Posh is still showing "not for sale".  there is one with similar flaw on TRR for more money.  but if that's her bag, by the time they take their share she will get less than she would have gotten selling to me on Posh.  I'm just glad I got a bag in pretty much flawless condition.  I was being compulsive and wanting to by her flawed bag because it was the color I wanted and it was cheap.  She save me from myself.

I sent you a PM


----------



## Gennas

Yes, it's up to Posh CS to decide if she can return it. This is the very first time I have ever had a case opened against me. I'm so glad the picture she uploaded shows the jacket in the exact same condition as how I shipped it to her. She opened the case by saying "the jacket is not as described, because she feels the material is terrible and does not like it!!!! I feel now she is going to be vindictive, since I cancelled the second order and said " I will not deal with unethical and rude buyers" and "I do not trust her". That is the reason why I cancelled her second order. I don't know anyone in their right mind that would sell to a terrible, unethical buyer. If she was a nice and normal person she could have messaged me and said she did not like the material. I might would have worked with her, since she had just bought a second blazer. If she had sent it back in the same condition I could resell. Now, she will damage it!!! I'm so glad you found a similar bag on the RR!!


----------



## Gennas

I always take 10 to 20 pictures of my items when I'm packing them up. I also have the shipping label right next to them. I think going forward I will also take a video of everything. I hope I don't get another terrible buyer again.


----------



## Gennas

I had a famous celebrity buy one of my brand new jackets a couple of weeks ago. She was so nice and left a 5 star review. I did not let her know I knew who she was. I know celebrities want to get good deals too.


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Yes, it's up to Posh CS to decide if she can return it. This is the very first time I have ever had a case opened against me. I'm so glad the picture she uploaded shows the jacket in the exact same condition as how I shipped it to her. She opened the case by saying "the jacket is not as described, because she feels the material is terrible and does not like it!!!! I feel now she is going to be vindictive, since I cancelled the second order and said " I will not deal with unethical and rude buyers" and "I do not trust her". That is the reason why I cancelled her second order. I don't know anyone in their right mind that would sell to a terrible, unethical buyer. If she was a nice and normal person she could have messaged me and said she did not like the material. I might would have worked with her, since she had just bought a second blazer. If she had sent it back in the same condition I could resell. Now, she will damage it!!! I'm so glad you found a similar bag on the RR!!


I think there is a good chance they will deny her return. I think they might conclude you described it correctly. I don't think there is any way you can work directly with a buyer on a dispute. The seller doesn't have the discretion to give a partial or accept a return.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> usually I would think to sell misc household items or collectibles on Offer Up
> have you have success?


I have never used Offer Up. I live in a small town so I don't think I would be successful selling things locally and I don't want to have to meet up with anyone. 

The only things I'm hesitant to list are breakable items. One year I sold some ornaments on ebay, and some arrived broken.

With the ability to bundle, people are buying things they might not otherwise buy if they had to buy them separately.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I think there is a good chance they will deny her return. I think they might conclude you described it correctly. I don't think there is any way you can work directly with a buyer on a dispute. The seller doesn't have the discretion to give a partial or accept a return.


Thank you for letting me know. The jacket looks exactly as was pictured in the listing and the picture she took looks just like the listing. She does not like the material of the jacket.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I have never used Offer Up. I live in a small town so I don't think I would be successful selling things locally and I don't want to have to meet up with anyone.
> 
> The only things I'm hesitant to list are breakable items. One year I sold some ornaments on ebay, and some arrived broken.
> 
> With the ability to bundle, people are buying things they might not otherwise buy if they had to buy them separately.


I have never even heard of Offer up. Yes, I would be afraid to ship anything that is breakable. I love to sell, but I know there are always going to be problem or unhappy buyers.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I have never used Offer Up. I live in a small town so I don't think I would be successful selling things locally and I don't want to have to meet up with anyone.
> 
> The only things I'm hesitant to list are breakable items. One year I sold some ornaments on ebay, and some arrived broken.
> 
> With the ability to bundle, people are buying things they might not otherwise buy if they had to buy them separately.


Offer up is good for furniture and home furnishings.  I've sold quite a few items on there.  You will get some lowball offers but when buyers have made me reasonable offers and I accept, they show up with money in hand.  some don't even ask to see the item before paying.
I think the only things I've sold on Posh or similar sites is bags.  We have a bunch of not-that-valuable but worth something household items and collectibles that we need to get rid of.  May have a garage sale for those.


----------



## Gennas

Thank you so much Whateve and sdkitty for your great advice.  When I woke up this morning I received an email from PM CS and they denied the buyers case, as they should have. The jacket was brand new with tags and exactly as described. They released my funds this morning. Going forward I'm also going to video tape all of my items when I package them up. I had always taken at least 10 pictures of my items with the shipping label, now I want to be extra cautious. I do not want to have to go through this again. I have been so lucky because all the rest of my buyers have been wonderful. I also blocked this PM buyer.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you so much Whateve and sdkitty for your great advice.  When I woke up this morning I received an email from PM CS and they denied the buyers case, as they should have. The jacket was brand new with tags and exactly as described. They released my funds this morning. Going forward I'm also going to video tape all of my items when I package them up. I had always taken at least 10 pictures of my items with the shipping label, now I want to be extra cautious. I do not want to have to go through this again. I have been so lucky because all the rest of my buyers have been wonderful. I also blocked this PM buyer.


oh, yay....glad it worked out for you


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> oh, yay....glad it worked out for you


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gennas

Sdkitty and Whateve can you please give me your advice regarding getting your funds released on PM. Usually my buyers will accept the items the first or second day. I have two buyers that have received my items 3 days ago. I was going to message them and say that I noticed they received the items, but they have not accepted them yet. And say I hope you like the items. I have done this before with some other buyers, but I don't want to be pushy. I did look to see if they have been on PM recently. One has not been on PM for 3 days and the other one is on now. Should I just wait until tomorrow?  I always message my buyers the minute I accept their offer or they just purchase my item. I thank them and let them know i will be shipping their item the next day. Once I drop their item off at the post office I message them and thank them again. Both of these buyers have not communicated at all. I know everyone is different and some people don't communicate. I know the buyers have 3 days to accept the items. To me I think it's rude to not accept the item by the first or second day, when you are on PM each day. Will my funds be released by the 4th day, which is tomorrow?


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> Sdkitty and Whateve can you please give me your advice regarding getting your funds released on PM. Usually my buyers will accept the items the first or second day. I have two buyers that have received my items 3 days ago. I was going to message them and say that I noticed they received the items, but they have not accepted them yet. And say I hope you like the items. I have done this before with some other buyers, but I don't want to be pushy. I did look to see if they have been on PM recently. One has not been on PM for 3 days and the other one is on now. Should I just wait until tomorrow?  I always message my buyers the minute I accept their offer or they just purchase my item. I thank them and let them know i will be shipping their item the next day. Once I drop their item off at the post office I message them and thank them again. Both of these buyers have not communicated at all. I know everyone is different and some people don't communicate. I know the buyers have 3 days to accept the items. To me I think it's rude to not accept the item by the first or second day, when you are on PM each day. Will my funds be released by the 4th day, which is tomorrow?


Your funds should be released on the third day, but it is based on what time of day it was delivered, so probably sometime today. I wouldn't contact them. Some people don't accept the items; it isn't necessarily rude. They may not know they are supposed to or they may have other things going on. Some people could get annoyed by too much communication.


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> Your funds should be released on the third day, but it is based on what time of day it was delivered, so probably sometime today. I wouldn't contact them. Some people don't accept the items; it isn't necessarily rude. They may not know they are supposed to or they may have other things going on. Some people could get annoyed by too much communication.


Thank you so much whateve!!! I really appreciate your great advice. Yes, I don't want to annoy my buyers. I will just wait.


----------



## Gennas

OMG I have another pain in the a*** buyer. She bought one of my brand new jackets with tags on it. I just dropped it off at the post office this morning and let her know. She then messages me and said if this size she bought is too big she will exchange for the smaller size. I messaged her and said I cannot do exchanges. I told her I wish she bought the other size if she thought this size would be too big. Now she is being rude!!! She is saying I can easily accept this blazer i just shipped her and resale her the other one. No way. I'm not doing that. I told her PM does not do exchanges. Now she will probably damage the jacket that I just shipped her. Any advice?


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> OMG I have another pain in the a*** buyer. She bought one of my brand new jackets with tags on it. I just dropped it off at the post office this morning and let her know. She then messages me and said if this size she bought is too big she will exchange for the smaller size. I messaged her and said I cannot do exchanges. I told her I wish she bought the other size if she thought this size would be too big. Now she is being rude!!! She is saying I can easily accept this blazer i just shipped her and resale her the other one. No way. I'm not doing that. I told her PM does not do exchanges. Now she will probably damage the jacket that I just shipped her. Any advice?


she hasn't even received it yet so maybe it will fit, right?  I don't really have any advice from experience but I think I'd stick to my guns and say no returns
Sorry you're going through this
GL


----------



## whateve

Gennas said:


> OMG I have another pain in the a*** buyer. She bought one of my brand new jackets with tags on it. I just dropped it off at the post office this morning and let her know. She then messages me and said if this size she bought is too big she will exchange for the smaller size. I messaged her and said I cannot do exchanges. I told her I wish she bought the other size if she thought this size would be too big. Now she is being rude!!! She is saying I can easily accept this blazer i just shipped her and resale her the other one. No way. I'm not doing that. I told her PM does not do exchanges. Now she will probably damage the jacket that I just shipped her. Any advice?


I probably wouldn't have engaged her. I would have just humored her and then if she asked for the exchange, I would act surprised that it isn't possible on Posh.  There is at least a chance this one will fit so maybe there won't be a problem.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> she hasn't even received it yet so maybe it will fit, right?  I don't really have any advice from experience but I think I'd stick to my guns and say no returns
> Sorry you're going through this
> GL


Thank you. I do not know what is her real size. She purchased size 8. After I messaged her that I had dropped off her jacket at the post office she said she noticed I also had the same jacket in size 6. She said if the 8 is too big she will just exchange for size 6!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Thank you. I do not know what is her real size. She purchased size 8. After I messaged her that I had dropped off her jacket at the post office she said she noticed I also had the same jacket in size 6. She said if the 8 is too big she will just exchange for size 6!!!


guess she thinks you're Nordstrom


----------



## Gennas

whateve said:


> I probably wouldn't have engaged her. I would have just humored her and then if she asked for the exchange, I would act surprised that it isn't possible on Posh.  There is at least a chance this one will fit so maybe there won't be a problem.


I wish I had done that. I should have just ignored her. She better not damage this brand new jacket. I'm so grateful I took 10 pictures before i packed it up and PM CS can see the messages. So if the jacket is too big she cannot return it.


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> guess she thinks you're Nordstrom


I know!!!! I'm not a store!!! I have a real job during the day too. I don't just sell on PM.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> I know!!!! I'm not a store!!! I have a real job during the day too. I don't just sell on PM.


so - did she get the jacket?


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> so - did she get the jacket?


Yes, she got the jacket. My funds were released. Will never sell to her again. Very rude!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> Yes, she got the jacket. My funds were released. Will never sell to her again. Very rude!!!


but she didn't ask for a refund?  the jacket fit?


----------



## Gennas

sdkitty said:


> but she didn't ask for a refund?  the jacket fit?


She never the me know. I guess it fit.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> She never the me know. I guess it fit.


good


----------

